# Oil Price Plunging.  Thanks Biden!



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

*WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​





						Crude oil - 2022 Data - 1983-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price - Quote - Chart
					

WTI crude futures rose above $80 per barrel in holiday-thinned trade on Tuesday, as China reversed Covid restrictions further while winter storms across the US disrupted oil flows. China announced on Monday that it will end quarantine requirements for inbound travelers starting on Jan. 8...




					tradingeconomics.com
				






Oil settles down $10/bbl in largest daily drop since April 2020


Go Joe Brandon!


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## struth (Dec 3, 2021)

let me know when gas prices get back to pre-xiden numbers


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 3, 2021)

I thought presidents couldn't affect oil and gas prices???


Hey, I'll take it.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 3, 2021)

The swamp is back in control.The world government will be enforced to us all when control is complete. And guaranteed when people gripe they will not listen to the citizens. Get rid of Fauci and Wallensky first.


----------



## debbiedowner (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gas has already gone down 10 cents a gallon where I live in the past week.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> let me know when gas prices get back to pre-xiden numbers



You mean during the 2020 lockdown?????


----------



## pknopp (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> let me know when gas prices get back to pre-xiden numbers



 Are you promoting another shut down of the economy? Why would you want that?


----------



## struth (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> You mean during the 2020 lockdown?????


how about the average over his four years…really any time


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> You mean during the 2020 lockdown?????


Around $2.00 is fine with me.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> how about the average over his four years…really any time



US oil production doubles during the Obama years because the ppb was high. I know you don't get it.. I have explained it to you a dozen times.


----------



## struth (Dec 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Are you promoting another shut down of the economy? Why would you want that?


where did i say that?  i am promoting actually a robust economy 

not the xiden inflation that’s jacked up gas prices


----------



## struth (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> US oil production doubles during the Obama years because the ppb was high. I know you don't get it.. I have explained it to you a dozen times.


cool…what’s that got to do with my post?


----------



## pknopp (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> where did i say that?  i am promoting actually a robust economy
> 
> not the xiden inflation that’s jacked up gas prices



 You understand where you said it.


----------



## struth (Dec 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> You understand where you said it.


no i have no clue what u are talking about


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> US oil production doubles during the Obama years because the ppb was high. I know you don't get it.. I have explained it to you a dozen times.


Then the price fell and producers lost their shirts.


----------



## Jets (Dec 3, 2021)

Before we celebrate, let’s see how far the price of a gallon drops first…


----------



## pknopp (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> no i have no clue what u are talking about



 That you are unable to understand the correlation should not come as a surprise I suppose.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I thought presidents couldn't affect oil and gas prices???


Yes, that's true, and I have said so when the pseudocons were blaming Biden for the rise in gas prices.

But what's good for the goose is good for the gander.  I know the pseudocons wont have the integrity to give credit to Biden when prices go down.  So I am doing it for them.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then the price fell and producers lost their shirts.



Yes.. US producers are wildly vulnerable to those price swings.. They always go overboard ..


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

US drilling approvals increase despite Biden climate pledge
					

BILLINGS, Mont. (AP) — Approvals for companies to drill for oil and gas on U.S. public lands are on pace this year to reach their highest level since George W. Bush was president, underscoring President Joe Biden’s reluctance to more forcefully curb petroleum production in the face of industry...




					apnews.com
				




*Approvals for companies to drill for oil and gas on U.S. public lands are on pace this year to reach their highest level since George W. Bush was president,*_ underscoring President Joe Biden’s reluctance to more forcefully curb petroleum production in the face of industry and Republican resistance.

The Interior Department approved about 2,500 permits to drill on public and tribal lands in the first six months of the year, according to an Associated Press analysis of government data. That includes more than 2,100 drilling approvals since Biden took office January 20._


Biden has approved more drilling on public lands than even Trump did!




U.S. to hold historic oil and gas lease sale days after COP26​​
_The Biden administration today will offer leases to oil and gas companies on more than 80 million acres in the Gulf of Mexico — an area larger than New Mexico — days after a United Nations climate summit that aimed to phase out fossil fuel production worldwide._

_*Lease Sale 257**, which was originally planned by the Trump administration, will be the largest offshore oil and gas lease sale in U.S. history*._
_[snip]

“This administration went to Scotland and told the world that America’s climate leadership is back, and now it’s about to hand over 80 million acres of public waters in the Gulf of Mexico to fossil fuel companies,” _House Natural Resources Committee Chairman Raúl Grijalva _(D-Ariz.) said in a statement._


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Yes.. US producers are wildly vulnerable to those price swings.. They always go overboard ..


Once bitten twice shy.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> let me know when gas prices get back to pre-xiden numbers


Every time the price of oil skyrockets and then returns to "normal", there is a lag time before gasoline prices drop.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Once bitten twice shy.



When the ppb goes high they run out and borrow money for rigs, exploration and drilling... to make as much money as possible as fast as possible.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Jets said:


> Before we celebrate, let’s see how far the price of a gallon drops first…


I'll return to this topic from time to time to post the average price.

Here is where it stands as of today:








			AAA Gas Prices


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I thought presidents couldn't affect oil and gas prices???
> 
> 
> Hey, I'll take it.


Anytime a Democrat is in office the economy tanks to shit..And now you have one with dementia who cannot recall if he wiped his own ass that day..


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Anytime a Democrat is in office the economy tanks to shit..And now you have one with dementia who cannot recall if he wiped his own ass that day..



You sure have a short memory.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> You sure have a short memory.


No not really..My billfold is the one with the short memory...Phone Biden and have him crank out another fucking 2 trillion in social programs....Hell while your at have him open the entire country to Mexico and change the name to the United States of Mexico...Have a nice day.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lok at the chart from your link:






						Crude oil - 2022 Data - 1983-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price - Quote - Chart
					

WTI crude futures rose above $80 per barrel in holiday-thinned trade on Tuesday, as China reversed Covid restrictions further while winter storms across the US disrupted oil flows. China announced on Monday that it will end quarantine requirements for inbound travelers starting on Jan. 8...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




What has Oil done since Joey Biden won?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now presidents are responsible for gas prices as long as it looks good for xiden? Libtards are stupid.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...the only way Creepy Joe could influence oil prices was to fuck over the economy.

Let's Go Brandon.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Yes, that's true, and I have said so when the pseudocons were blaming Biden for the rise in gas prices.
> 
> But what's good for the goose is good for the gander.  I know the pseudocons wont have the integrity to give credit to Biden when prices go down.  So I am doing it for them.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 3, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> So now presidents are responsible for gas prices as long as it looks good for xiden?


Hey colonizer.
You morons have been blaming Biden for high gas prices for months.
Make up your fucking mind.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> So now presidents are responsible for gas prices as long as it looks good for xiden? Libtards are stupid.


I don't say they are so much responsible for them but they are..









						More than 20 Republican-led states sue Biden for canceling the Keystone XL pipeline
					

It’s the latest event in the more than 10-year struggle over Keystone XL’s expansion.




					www.vox.com
				




Dumbocrat is as Dumbocrat does:



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/keystone-xl-pipeline-obama-1.3307440


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Lok at the chart from your link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went through the DAMN roof!


----------



## initforme (Dec 3, 2021)

The dims and rethugs are clueless in how to run things.  Fact.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> LOL...the only way Creepy Joe could influence oil prices was to fuck over the economy.
> 
> Let's Go Brandon.


He done that when got elected..


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Lok at the chart from your link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPEC and Russia have been playing games with the price by not ramping up their production to match the post-pandemic surge in demand.  They want the price high because their domestic economies are totally dependent on the price of oil.  Russia needs to keep the price above $60 to avoid recession.

Due to the pandemic, oil prices actually went negative for a while.  Every oil producer got crushed.

Now they are trying to recoup their losses.

If the price of oil goes to low for their liking, they will cut production.  That's what the part you quoted means.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> LOL...the only way Creepy Joe could influence oil prices was to fuck over the economy.
> 
> Let's Go Brandon.


He has approved more oil leases than even Trump did.

And he has allowed the sale of a drilling area the size of New Mexico to go forward.

He is also prepared to release oil from the reserve.

There is not much more a president can do than that.  Biden has done everything within his power.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> OPEC and Russia have been playing games with the price by not ramping up their production to match the post-pandemic surge in demand.  They want the price high because their domestic economies are totally dependent on the price of oil.  Russia needs to keep the price above $60 to avoid recession.
> 
> Due to the pandemic, oil prices actually went negative for a while.  Every oil producer got crushed.
> 
> ...


Yeah and in the mean time any time there is a chance to reduce the price by increasing production here at home so Liberal MF is going to cry FOUL!


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> I don't say they are so much responsible for them but they are..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keystone XL is an export pipeline that benefits the Chinese at the expense of the US taxpayer. You should have known that in 2011.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> He has approved more oil leases than even Trump did.
> 
> And he has allowed the sale of a drilling area the size of New Mexico to go forward.
> 
> ...


Why is he begging Saudi Arabia to increase oil production, then?


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> I don't say they are so much responsible for them but they are..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canceling a pipeline which is only 1/8 completed and was contributing nothing to the oil supply has nothing to do with why oil prices have gone up.

It's all about our domestic oil companies needing time to ramp up production after shutting down operations and laying off 10,000 workers during the pandemic, and Russia and OPEC not increasing production to meet the post-pandemic surge in order to keep prices high.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Why is he begging Saudi Arabia to increase oil production, then?


Because they are an ally and he is hoping they will assist.

Once you get one member of OPEC to buckle, the others usually follow suit.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Yeah and in the mean time any time there is a chance to reduce the price by increasing production here at home so Liberal MF is going to cry FOUL!



Idiot. We still import 8 million bpd. The US has the highest lift costs in the world.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> OPEC and Russia have been playing games with the price by not ramping up their production to match the post-pandemic surge in demand.  They want the price high because their domestic economies are totally dependent on the price of oil.  Russia needs to keep the price above $60 to avoid recession.
> 
> Due to the pandemic, oil prices actually went negative for a while.  Every oil producer got crushed.
> 
> ...



SO then why did you post:

"Oil Price Plunging. Thanks Biden!"

If OPEC and Russia control prices sugar?


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

OPEC and Russia won’t expand oil output faster, in a rebuff to President Biden.
					

Big oil producers decided to stick with a scheduled increase, rejecting calls for a bigger jump in production.




					www.nytimes.com
				




_Officials from the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries, Russia and other oil-producing nations shook off pressure from the Biden administration and decided on Thursday to stick with their previous plan to raise oil production by a modest 400,000 barrels a day next month.

President Biden and other world leaders have called on countries like Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to increase production because oil prices, which collapsed during last year’s pandemic lockdowns, have now reached their highest levels in seven years. Gasoline prices, too, have jumped in the United States, Britain and elsewhere.

The jump in prices, Mr. Biden said Tuesday, “is a consequence of, thus far, the refusal of Russia or the OPEC nations to pump more oil.”

But on Thursday, there was no change of heart at the monthly meeting of OPEC Plus, the group of 23 oil-producing nations led by Saudi Arabia and Russia._


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> SO then why did you post:
> 
> "Oil Price Plunging. Thanks Biden!"
> 
> If OPEC and Russia control prices sugar?


WTI Crude was over $80 a month ago.

Today it is $67.85.


----------



## Concerned American (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when it plunges back to the $46/bbl that he inherited moron.  Lets Go Brandon.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

_In October 2021, the price for one barrel of West Texas Intermediate (WTI) crude oil stood at *81.48 U.S. dollars*.









						Average WTI price by month 2021 | Statista
					

The WTI monthly average increased by over five percent between April 2021 and May 2021, recording the highest oil price in several months.




					www.statista.com
				



_















						Oil Price Charts | Oilprice.com
					

Oilprices from around the world.




					oilprice.com


----------



## initforme (Dec 3, 2021)

It's really a non issue for me.  I've driven 6 miles in the last 9 days.   Tank is full.  Will be feb before I'm below half a tank.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Let me know when it plunges back to the $46/bbl that he inherited moron.  Lets Go Brandon.


You want another pandemic shutdown, idiot?

Because that is what it will take.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

The Covid-19 pandemic began in November 2019.

Here is the price of WTI Crude in October 2019:

*Crude oil price in the international market were Brent North Sea crude $57.90 per barrel and West Texas Intermediate $52.66 per barrel on October 4, 2019.*​








						Oil Price: Crude Oil Price Per Barrel in International Market on October 4, 2019
					

Oil plays a great role in the global economy. Brent North Sea crude and West Texas Intermediate , are the two benchmark grades of crude oil that are heavily traded in the international markets....




					www.thenews.com.pk


----------



## Concerned American (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> You want another pandemic shutdown, idiot?
> 
> Because that is what it will take.


We're still in a pandemic, moron.  What's changed is oil is 50% more after being doubled.  Trump managed to maintain fuel prices near $2.25 gal or less for four years with a ~$62 bbl oil price.  Biden's plunge has brought oil to ~$66 bbl--where is the $2.25 gas.  I believe the average nationwide was $3.40 yesterday.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> We're still in a pandemic, moron.  What's changed is oil is 50% more after being doubled.  Trump managed to maintain fuel prices near $2.25 gal or less for four years with a ~$62 bbl oil price.  Biden's plunge has brought oil to ~$66 bbl--where is the $2.25 gas.  I believe the average nationwide was $3.40 yesterday.


We are not in a shutdown, idiot.

As I said above, there is often a lag between the price of oil dropping and the price of gas dropping.  I can explain why, if you like.


----------



## Concerned American (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> We are not in a shutdown, idiot.


We haven't been in a shutdown since before the shitter in chief took over, moron.  BTW, you (nor I) said one fucking word about shutdown anyway--I believe the word you are avoiding was "pandemic"  Your word.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 3, 2021)

20 states sued Brandon's ass and won.  Started drilling again.  Now Brandon takes credit for it.

Sounds like Clinton again on a balanced budget back in the day.  Forced to do it then LOOK WHAT I DID.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> WTI Crude was over $80 a month ago.
> 
> Today it is $67.85.



It was around 33 when your boi Biden won?

So around double and you cheer.  Enjoy.

Like cheering for the one mosquito that you sqaush while the rest feast on your carcass.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> We haven't been in a shutdown since before the shitter in chief took over, moron.  BTW, you (nor I) said one fucking word about shutdown anyway--I believe the word you are avoiding was "pandemic"  Your word.


I specifically said " pandemic shutdown".  Open your eyes.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> It was around 33 when your boi Biden won?
> 
> So around double and you cheer.  Enjoy.
> 
> Like cheering for the one mosquito that you sqaush while the rest feast on your carcass.


Again, it was low because of the pandemic shutdown.  That's why I posted the pre-pandemic price above.

You people have the memory of a goldfish.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> You sure have a short memory.


Or no memory. Phillip  the sock troll forgets the bad economies handed to Obama and Biden and Clinton by their republican predecessors. Economies cleaned up by democrat presidents. It's now a pattern.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Why Gas and Oil Prices Don't Always Move in Sync | St. Louis Fed
					

The market for gas often is local, and the prices tend to adjust faster when they are low relative to oil prices than when they are high relative to oil prices.




					www.stlouisfed.org
				




Rockets and feathers.

I realize that  link is longer than a tweet, so most Trumpsters won't read it, but at least they won't be able to say why gas prices are not dropping as fast as the oil price was explained to them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> 20 states sued Brandon's ass and won. Started drilling again. Now Brandon takes credit for it.


Where did you pick up this lie?


----------



## Concerned American (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> I specifically said " pandemic shutdown".  Open your eyes.


And I said, "We haven't been in a shutdown since before the shitter in chief took over, moron."  Take your selective answers and shove them up your ass, right next to your head.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 3, 2021)

Gas prices depending on what part of the country you live in are at or near three dollars a gallon it might be well over that in some parts of California. I have said before Presidents have little to no control over gas prices but since the leftwingers are more than willing to blame any Republican President for high gas prices let’s go Brandon.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or no memory. Phillip  the sock troll forgets the bad economies handed to Obama and Biden and Clinton by their republican predecessors. Economies cleaned up by democrat presidents. It's now a pattern.



Yeah.. I figured he was a sock.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, those are Jan futures, let's see where they are near the end of the month.

.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Idiot. We still import 8 million bpd. The US has the highest lift costs in the world.


That word run in your family tree?


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> That word run in your family tree?



You don't know anything about the oil business and you are incapable of learning anything.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> And I said, "We haven't been in a shutdown since before the shitter in chief took over, moron."  Take your selective answers and shove them up your ass, right next to your head.


The shutdown did not end nationwide until July 2021.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or no memory. Phillip  the sock troll forgets the bad economies handed to Obama and Biden and Clinton by their republican predecessors. Economies cleaned up by democrat presidents. It's now a pattern.


Only thing a democrat can clean up is a social program about to go under...So a Troll is some one who comes on here and tells you Dumbocrats what you do not want to hear....I do not give a damn what you call me just do not call me late for the fiddles!


----------



## lennypartiv (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> WTI Crude was over $80 a month ago.
> Today it is $67.85.


Biden must have done something by accident.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> You don't know anything about the oil business and you are incapable of learning anything.


I just ask you if that word ran in your family tree..And to my knowledge I never claimed to be a fucking oil baron or an oil expert....


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

You can see state by state when restrictions were lifted:









						See Reopening Plans and Mask Mandates for All 50 States (Published 2021)
					

Much of the country has fully reopened after a year defined by patchwork coronavirus restrictions.



					www.nytimes.com
				




Arizona: Gov. Doug Ducey, a Republican, allowed bars to resume normal operations and lifted local mask mandates, starting March 25. 

California: On June 15, Gov. Gavin Newsom, a Democrat, lifted social distancing and capacity restrictions on businesses and activities.

Delaware: Gov. John Carney, a Democrat, signed a new order eliminating social distancing requirements and a statewide mask mandate, effective May 21. Capacity restrictions on businesses were also lifted. The state of emergency order will be ended on July 13.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> Biden must have done something by accident.


He did..He opened his fucking mouth on Election Day.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Only thing a democrat can clean up is a social program about to go under...So a Troll is some one who comes on here and tells you Dumbocrats what you do not want to hear....I do not give a damn what you call me just do not call me late for the fiddles!


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Yeah, those are Jan futures, let's see where they are near the end of the month.
> 
> .


I said earlier I will return to this topic from time to time to update the gas prices.

I can do the same for WTI Crude.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


>


You another one of those that have trolls running in your family tree?


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> I just ask you if that word ran in your family tree..And to my knowledge I never claimed to be a fucking oil baron or an oil expert....



Nope. Petroleum engineers and geologists run in my family. Don't talk to me. You're a stupid waste of time.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Nope. Petroleum engineers and geologists run in my family. Don't talk to me. You're a stupid waste of time.


Yeah OK...Then do not talk to me about shit you cannot prove on an Internet forum! I can claim to be a fucking Astrophysicists on an Internet forum..My advice to you MF is to back off now...I did not come here to meet more internet ASSHOLES but apparently I just met the head mother fucker here YOU! Welcome to IGNORE!


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> OPEC and Russia have been playing games with the price by not ramping up their production to match the post-pandemic surge in demand.  They want the price high because their domestic economies are totally dependent on the price of oil.  Russia needs to keep the price above $60 to avoid recession.
> 
> Due to the pandemic, oil prices actually went negative for a while.  Every oil producer got crushed.
> 
> ...


And xiden enabled Russia. Stupid demscum.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Are you promoting another shut down of the economy? Why would you want that?


There is an election next year that the dems will lose their asses in, they are going to lock down the country----they will use omricon as the thinly veiled reason to drop election security.   They also want more money---Biden is out today saying that the us should spend billions for innoculations for other countries especially in Africa.   They want ot funnel money around likely Gates stands to profit as do many other dem/socialist/globalist billionaires.  They have to lock down the economy to scare and torture people into allowing this money steal from the US and other western countries.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There is an election next year that the dems will lose their asses in, they are going to lock down the country----they will use omricon as the thinly veiled reason to drop election security.   They also want more money---Biden is out today saying that the us should spend billions for innoculations for other countries especially in Africa.   They want ot funnel money around likely Gates stands to profit as do many other dem/socialist/globalist billionaires.  They have to lock down the economy to scare and torture people into allowing this money steal from the US and other western countries.



 Well if they do you will get your low gas prices again. That seems to be what you want so why the complaining?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There is an election next year that the dems will lose their asses in, they are going to lock down the country----they will use omricon as the thinly veiled reason to drop election security.   They also want more money---Biden is out today saying that the us should spend billions for innoculations for other countries especially in Africa.   They want ot funnel money around likely Gates stands to profit as do many other dem/socialist/globalist billionaires.  They have to lock down the economy to scare and torture people into allowing this money steal from the US and other western countries.


Embarrassing paranoid fantasy.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> And xiden enabled Russia. Stupid demscum.



No he didn't.. We started buying oil from Russia after Trump put sanctions on Venezuela.

Meanwhile , the Saudis announced they were increasing production by 3 million bpd between now and 2023.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There is an election next year that the dems will lose their asses in, they are going to lock down the country----they will use omricon as the thinly veiled reason to drop election security.   They also want more money---Biden is out today saying that the us should spend billions for innoculations for other countries especially in Africa.   They want ot funnel money around likely Gates stands to profit as do many other dem/socialist/globalist billionaires.  They have to lock down the economy to scare and torture people into allowing this money steal from the US and other western countries.


How exactly would Gates profit off vaccinations?

He donated $750 million of his own money toward the development of the Astra Zeneca vaccine.

Every time someone has made this claim that Gates is profiting, and I ask them for evidence, they come up empty handed.  So what do YOU have?

"I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Well if they do you will get your low gas prices again. That seems to be what you want so why the complaining?





> That seems to be what you want so why the complaining?



Like they told us in the military if your not bitching your not happy..And 99% of the Liberals here keep the Kotex industry in business.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Like they told us in the military if your not bitching your not happy..And 99% of the Liberals here keep the Kotex industry in business.


Shall we take a look at the forum and count how many topics have been started to whine about Biden/AOC/Democrats?


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Shall we take a look at the forum and count how many topics have been started to whine about Biden/AOC/Democrats?


Sure..I will bring the fucking cheese....Unless you got plenty.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really strange how all we heard about for 2 months from the cult was complaining about oil and gas prices. Now none of them seem to care.

It's almost as if they were pretending to care, to maintain their perpetual hissy fit.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> I said earlier I will return to this topic from time to time to update the gas prices.
> 
> I can do the same for WTI Crude.




Okay.

.


----------



## lantern2814 (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Shall we take a look at the forum and count how many topics have been started to whine about Biden/AOC/Democrats?


Not 1/10th as many as you idiots have made to whine about Trump. And that’s just this week.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There is an election next year that the dems will lose their asses in, they are going to lock down the country----they will use omricon as the thinly veiled reason to drop election security.   They also want more money---Biden is out today saying that the us should spend billions for innoculations for other countries especially in Africa.   They want ot funnel money around likely Gates stands to profit as do many other dem/socialist/globalist billionaires.  They have to lock down the economy to scare and torture people into allowing this money steal from the US and other western countries.


----------



## citygator (Dec 3, 2021)

Such leadership. Timed perfectly to pile on top of OPECs high inventory forecast and concern about Omnicron. This is the strategic leadership we sorely lacked under the prior administration. Coordinated, decisive, meaningful action. Not tweets.  Go Brandon!!!!!


----------



## pknopp (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Like they told us in the military if your not bitching your not happy..And 99% of the Liberals here keep the Kotex industry in business.



 I'm pretty sure it's not the liberals bitching here.


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> Not 1/10th as many as you idiots have made to whine about Trump. And that’s just this week.


Did they bring their own cheese with that "whine"?


pknopp said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not the liberals bitching here.


We. are all in this together no matter who's bitching so we all might as well to learn to live with who or what we vote for?


----------



## pknopp (Dec 3, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Did they bring their own cheese with that "whine"?
> 
> We. are all in this together no matter who's bitching so we all might as well to learn to live with who or what we vote for?



 It's all pretty much the same to me.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> There is an election next year that the dems will lose their asses in, they are going to lock down the country----they will use omricon as the thinly veiled reason to drop election security.   They also want more money---Biden is out today saying that the us should spend billions for innoculations for other countries especially in Africa.   They want ot funnel money around likely Gates stands to profit as do many other dem/socialist/globalist billionaires.  They have to lock down the economy to scare and torture people into allowing this money steal from the US and other western countries.


I find it ironic that you post this fearmonging horseshit and say it is the Dems who will fearmonger.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 3, 2021)

citygator said:


> Such leadership. Timed perfectly to pile on top of OPECs high inventory forecast and concern about Omnicron. This is the strategic leadership we sorely lacked under the prior administration. Coordinated, decisive, meaningful action. Not tweets.  Go Brandon!!!!!


We don't trust them. Biden hates America and Americans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 3, 2021)

You’d think morons would be done with this childish BS, but the children have got to play stupid moronic games. Have at it!


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So low oil prices are bad now?

You whine when they go up, and then you while when they go down.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> US oil production doubles during the Obama years because the ppb was high. I know you don't get it.. I have explained it to you a dozen times.


It doubled because of fracking on private land.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> So low oil prices are bad now?
> 
> You whine when they go up, and then you while when they go down.


I have never complained about low oil prices.  In fact, this topic was to thank Biden for getting them lower.

Comprehension fail, bigly.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> It doubled because of fracking on private land.



So?


----------



## Phillip (Dec 3, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It's all pretty much the same to me.


Yeah me too..


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean we are less dependent on non-US Oil or does that mean Biden’s Masters threw him a bone so we can all eat cake for a few days?


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Does that mean we are less dependent on non-US Oil or does that mean Biden’s Masters threw him a bone so we can all eat cake for a few days?



We still import 8 million barrels per day.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> No he didn't.. We started buying oil from Russia after Trump put sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Meanwhile , the Saudis announced they were increasing production by 3 million bpd between now and 2023.


Which makes us more dependent on foreign oil. Sorry dumbass, I'll take Trump's plan. Xiden sucks.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> So?


Obama doesn't get the credit.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Obama doesn't get the credit.



Of course not.. The thing that drives oil production is the high price per barrel. Do you understand that yet?


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Which makes us more dependent on foreign oil. Sorry dumbass, I'll take Trump's plan. Xiden sucks.



Trump lied to you.. but he is very stupid about the oil business. We have never been energy inependent. We have imported 7-8 million bpd for years..During 2020 covid lock down we imported 5 million barrels a day.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 10 months you claimed Brandon had no control over prices.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For 10 months you claimed Brandon had no control over prices.
> View attachment 571483



Hahahaha.. You clowns claimed the ppb going up was Biden's fault.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> We still import 8 million barrels per day.



We have never not imported oil


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Hahahaha.. You clowns claimed the ppb going up was Biden's fault.


It is. And Brandon is to blame.
Now why did you LIE?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> We have never not imported oil


Ya, those tankers are just filled with Gatorade!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> It doubled because of fracking on private land


Oil production doubled because of fracking, eh?


Weatherman2020 said:


> For 10 months you claimed Brandon had no control over prices.
> View attachment 571483


And for months you claimed he did. Dang you are dumb.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> We have never not imported oil



I know.. These idiots have no interest in the facts or the oil business.. They listen to Trump.. Its absolutely amazing how they can be so lazy.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ya, those tankers are just filled with Gatorade!




What does that stupid remark mean?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 3, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ya, those tankers are just filled with Gatorade!



Nope they are full of oil being shipped TO the US just like they always have been.  There is not one period in the last 50 plus years where the US did not import oil


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Price is dropping because the governments are implementing new tyrannical travel restrictions and lockdowns and such.

This is not good news.

PS:


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 3, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Price is dropping because the governments are implementing new tyrannical travel restrictions and lockdowns and such.
> 
> This is not good news.



Why not?  

You Trump worshipers have been bragging about Trump's low gas prices that were the result of the country being locked down in 2020 ever since Biden took office.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 3, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oil production doubled because of fracking, eh?
> 
> And for months you claimed he did. Dang you are dumb.


I never claimed otherwise, now tell us why you LIED


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> We still import 8 million barrels per day.


Would love to get to the point where we import at a level per day that tells the rest of the world to eat cake.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> Of course not.. The thing that drives oil production is the high price per barrel. Do you understand that yet?


Deliberately cutting off the supply is what made the price go up, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope they are full of oil being shipped TO the US just like they always have been.  There is not one period in the last 50 plus years where the US did not import oil


You're playing word games.  There was a period when net imports were zero.  We imported some oil, but we exported more than we imported.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> I know.. These idiots have no interest in the facts or the oil business.. They listen to Trump.. Its absolutely amazing how they can be so lazy.


As if  you knew anything called "facts."


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Deliberately cutting off the supply is what made the price go up, moron.



LOLOL.. You're hopeless. Biden didn't cut off any oil supply.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL.. You're hopeless. Biden didn't cut off any oil supply.


He sure as hell did, moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 3, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I never claimed otherwise, now tell us why you LIED


You are incoherently babbling. Nobody knows what you are trying to say.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> You're playing word games.  There was a period when net imports were zero.  We imported some oil, but we exported more than we imported.



In 2020 we imported 5 million bpd and exported 2.5 million bpd.  We usually import 8 million bpd and export 3.5 million bpd.

Imports haave NEVER been zero in the past 60 years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> In 2020 we importe 5 million bpd and exported 2.5 million bp.  We usually import 8 million bpd and export 3.5 million bpd.
> 
> Imports haave NEVER been zero in the past 60 years.


I already explained why your statement is meaningless and a diversion.

I didn't say imports were zero.  I said net imports are zero, and your figures are horseshit.


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> I already explained why your statement is meaningless and a diversion.
> 
> I didn't say imports were zero.  I said net imports are zero, and your figures are horseshit.



LOLOL.. You don't know anything about the oil business.. Trump doesn't either.. Carry on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL.. You don't know anything about the oil business.. Trump doesn't either.. Carry on.


My father was a petroleum geologist and the director of exploration at Phillips Petroleum, you fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 3, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Let’s talk with him and not his embarrassing disappointment.


ROFL!  That's the best you can do when someone proves you're a jackass?


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 3, 2021)

struth said:


> let me know when gas prices get back to pre-xiden numbers



Why.  When gas prices went up by $1 a gallon after Trump took office, you didn't go bat shit crazy then.  Why now?


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 3, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> ROFL!  That's the best you can do when someone proves you're a jackass?



You've never proven a single thing in all the years I've been here, other than you'll believe anything the Republican leadership tells you.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 3, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Why.  When gas prices went up by $1 a gallon after Trump took office, you didn't go bat shit crazy then.  Why now?





Dragonlady said:


> Why.  When gas prices went up by $1 a gallon after Trump took office, you didn't go bat shit crazy then.  Why now?


Liar! Gas never increased more than a dollar under Trump in his whole four years. Unlike the idiot biden. Yes, I researched it.



			Weekly U.S. Regular All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)


----------



## Juicin (Dec 3, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what old joe promised the arabs


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 3, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why not?
> 
> You Trump worshipers have been bragging about Trump's low gas prices that were the result of the country being locked down in 2020 ever since Biden took office.


Nope they compare 2019 pre COVID to now.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 3, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Liar! Gas never increased more than a dollar under Trump in his whole four years. Unlike the idiot biden. Yes, I researched it.
> 
> 
> 
> Weekly U.S. Regular All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)



*From you own link, fool:*

In the first week of February 2016, gas was $1.82 a gallon under President Obama.

By July of 2018, gas was $2.82 under President Trump.

You said NOTHING.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Why.  When gas prices went up by $1 a gallon after Trump took office, you didn't go bat shit crazy then.  Why now?


because they didn’t, in jan 2017 it was 2.39/gal and in nov it was 2.5


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You've never proven a single thing in all the years I've been here, other than you'll believe anything the Republican leadership tells you.


You have never posted anything true since you've been here..


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> We don't trust them. Biden hates America and Americans.


If you are rooting against 4.2% unemployment, record corporate profits, stock market records, gdp expansion, and stability with our allies then ask yourself if you really are American or just a Republican.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> If you are rooting against 4.2% unemployment, record corporate profits, stock market records, gdp expansion, and stability with our allies then ask yourself if you really are American or just a Republican.


We had all that when Trump was in office, moron. 

What we didn't have is 6% inflation, an open border, a $30 billion debt and a disaster in Afghanistan

"Stability with our allies" just means they didn't whine about us telling them to pay their bills.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> If you are rooting against 4.2% unemployment, record corporate profits, stock market records, gdp expansion, and stability with our allies then ask yourself if you really are American or just a Republican.



 If you are rooting for record corporate profits, stock market records with so many people still struggling ask yourself if you really aren't a Republican.


----------



## SmokeALib (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O'Biden can't even change his shorts without spattering shit down his legs. And you give that fool credit for oil prices? Get the fuck outta here dumbass.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Anytime a Democrat is in office the economy tanks to shit..And now you have one with dementia who cannot recall if he wiped his own ass that day..


Did you just seriously say that? Last two huge recessions were at the tail ends of Republican presidencies. 

Now you know.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Because Republicans are fucking nuts.



 So is cheering record profits and a soaring wall street while so many are still having such a hard time making ends meet.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> You mean during the 2020 lockdown?????


Gas prices were AMAZING during the REAL lockdown during Trumps presidency.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> So is cheering record profits and a soaring wall street while so many are still having such a hard time making ends meet.


Broke dick losers are always going to have a hard time making ends meet.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

struth said:


> because they didn’t, in jan 2017 it was 2.39/gal and in nov it was 2.5


Dumbass when are going to give up these stupid politico games? You sound like a 5 year old.

Oil prices go up and down, presidents don’t significantly control that.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Dumbass when are going to give up these stupid politico games?
> 
> Oil prices go up and down, presidents don’t significantly control that.


Shutting down pipelines and and banning fracking doesnt effect gas prices? Youre a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Dumbass when are going to give up these stupid politico games? You sound like a 5 year old.
> 
> Oil prices go up and down, presidents don’t significantly control that.


That's what every prog tells himself because they always go up under Dims.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> We had all that when Trump was in office, moron.
> 
> What we didn't have is 6% inflation, an open border, a $30 billion debt and a disaster in Afghanistan
> 
> "Stability with our allies" just means they didn't whine about us telling them to pay their bills.


Come on man!?  Did you go into a coma in 2019? Trump inherited a great economy and rode it into the ground in 2020 leaving more people unemployed than any president since the depression. He never hit 3% GDP for a fiscal year. He racked up record debts with a budget Obama passed to him that was decreasing the deficit.

Don’t let them manipulate you. Fear is how they control you.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> If you are rooting for record corporate profits, stock market records with so many people still struggling ask yourself if you really aren't a Republican.


Record profits show healthy businesses. However I am for raising the tax rate on corporations and the wealthy. Times are good for business owners and they should pay back. There’s my dem cred for you.

However I’m willing to entertain zero corporate taxes and simply raising income taxes and taxing investment income as income. No free rides.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Record profits show healthy businesses. However I am for raising the tax rate on corporations and the wealthy.


 
 The Democrats BBB bill cuts those taxes. They will remove things like paid leave but leave the tax cuts. This inflation is largely driven by the desire for new record profits. That is not something to brag about.



citygator said:


> Times are good for business owners and they should pay back. There’s my dem cred for you.
> 
> However I’m willing to entertain zero corporate taxes and simply raising income taxes and taxing investment income as income. No free rides.



 Be all for it, the party apparatus is not.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The Democrats BBB bill cuts those taxes. They will remove things like paid leave but leave the tax cuts. This inflation is largely driven by the desire for new record profits. That is not something to brag about.


Need to elect more democrats. Arizona Democrat Senator would not roll back tax cuts nor would a single Republican. Needed to be unanimous by democrats and there was a single holdout. Do you even try to figure out the nuances?


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Need to elect more democrats. Arizona Democrat Senator would not roll back tax cuts nor would a single Republican. Needed to be unanimous by democrats and there was a single holdout. Do you even try to figure out the nuances?



 Democrats had 60 under Obama and didn't do squat.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> You have never posted anything true since you've been here..



She's just more intelligent and better informed than you.. Why do you have such a case of the ass if I might ask? Are you that enamoured of Trump?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Democrats had 60 under Obama and didn't do squat.


Except the biggest healthcare reform in decades.

And they only had 60 for a remarkably short period of time. The time between when Franken was sworn in and when Kennedy died.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Shutting down pipelines and and banning fracking doesnt effect gas prices? Youre a fucking moron.



LOL.. Are you talking about Keystone XL? Keystone has miles and miles of unused pipeline capacity in the Midwest. XL is a tax scam at the expense of the US taxpayer. Line 3 or 5 in Michigan were built in 1953 and are a disaster waiting to happen.

Fracking isn't banned.. although the US has greatly improved their skills at it during the Obama years. They didn't use it much because most US wells produce less than 50 barrels a day.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> If you are rooting against 4.2% unemployment, record corporate profits, stock market records, gdp expansion, and stability with our allies then ask yourself if you really are American or just a Republican.


There is a saying of wall street and main street. It is best when they run in tandem. i am older. My house income is not   moving as fast as the cost of living. Tens of millions of people with others in their dwellings are in the same predicament. Housing and Apartment increases are in a mania stage. Extra printed money is going into these things and the stock market. Lower unemployment numbers are that way because the government is not counting more and more people who do nothing. And GNP is moving upward because of the Fiat Printing Frenzy. When times are bad, a government knowing a Depression is coming or here can attempt to have a Controlled Depression. With two options...Inflationary or Deflationary. Not saying this is one. More and more people are being paid off by government to offset non existent wage gains to match the real cost of living or to social programs.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> That's what every prog tells himself because they always go up under Dims.


Democrats don't leave a recession behind like all the recent Republicans. What is it you think we need to tell ourselves dumbass?


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Shutting down pipelines and and banning fracking doesnt effect gas prices? Youre a fucking moron.


That's a lot of assertive bullshit.

I dare you to establish actual policy-price causation under recent presidencies.

Obama had cheap gas in his last 2 years and it only went up under Trump untill economy crashed.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Except the biggest healthcare reform in decades.
> 
> And they only had 60 for a remarkably short period of time. The time between when Franken was sworn in and when Kennedy died.



 That's because they blew the health care reform. It benefitted big corporations more than the people.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Except the biggest healthcare reform in decades.
> 
> And they only had 60 for a remarkably short period of time. The time between when Franken was sworn in and when Kennedy died.


Races were stolen as that one. People are paying for Obamacare in every way that do not benefit from it. As this keeps up we will be less competitive. And we see it in our technology taking much more time and massive cost increases to bring to reality.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

Why the Biden administration is reopening oil and gas leasing in the Gulf of Mexico | CNN Politics
					

The oil and gas auction is at odds with Biden's climate agenda and environmental advocates say it could set US climate goals back for years.




					www.cnn.com
				




The Biden administration is moving forward with the new leasing, and White House press secretary Jen Psaki said their hands are tied.

"We're required to comply with the injunction; it's a legal case and legal process," Psaki told reporters Monday. "But it's important for advocates and other people out there to understand that it's not aligned with our view, the President's policies or the executive order that he signed."
Psaki said the US Department of Justice is appealing the Louisiana decision. But in the meantime, the sale is going forward, and some environmental advocates are strongly criticizing the administration for not taking stronger action to block it.









						Biden's Ban On New Oil And Gas Leases Is Blocked By A Federal Judge
					

Thirteen states sued, saying the administration bypassed comment periods and other steps required before such delays can be undertaken. Federal lawyers argued those steps weren't required.




					www.npr.org
				











						Breaking: AIDEA sues Biden Administration over oil lease violations, abuse of power - Must Read Alaska
					

The Alaska Industrial Development and Export Authority on Thursday ﬁled a lawsuit against President Joe Biden, Secretary of the Department of the Interior Deb Haaland, and other members of the Biden Administration. The lawsuit is in response to unlawful actions to obstruct and delay the...




					mustreadalaska.com
				





Any more questions on why your prices went up.  Bradon is Obama 2.0


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

Federal judge holds Obama administration in contempt over drilling “permitorium”
					

"Determined disregard" of court order.




					hotair.com
				




The Obama Administration acted in contempt by continuing its deepwater drilling moratorium after the policy was struck down, a New Orleans judge ruled.

Interior Department regulators acted with “determined disregard” by lifting and reinstituting a series of policy changes that restricted offshore drilling, following the worst offshore oil spill in U.S. history, U.S. District Judge, Martin Feldman of New Orleans ruled yesterday.

“Each step the government took following the court’s imposition of a preliminary injunction showcases its defiance,” Feldman said in the ruling.

“Such dismissive conduct, viewed in tandem with the re- imposition of a second blanket and substantively identical moratorium, and in light of the national importance of this case, provide this court with clear and convincing evidence of the government’s contempt,” Feldman said.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> That's because they blew the health care reform. It benefitted big corporations more than the people.



Shame really.. So many other countries can pull off universal healthcare successfuly.


----------



## Burgermeister (Dec 4, 2021)

It had more than doubled in October since he was elected. Now it's only up 67%.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> It had more than doubled in October since he was elected. Now it's only up 67%.


Losing lawsuits does that so they can drill again.  Hell Biden's executive orders attacked oil right off the bat.

Now they claim they did the lower prices after being forced to do it.  LOL


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, and for years you loons claimed Presidents don't have any influence over gas prices.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2021)

Potatohead's energy policies caused the cost of gas to soar $1.50 a gallon and when it decreased 3 cents the stupid Libtards get all giddy and claim Potatohead is the best President in the history of the Republic.

They are just that delusional and then they wonder why we ridicule them so much.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Shame really.. So many other countries can pull off universal healthcare successfuly.


We are divided big time. Enough is enough.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> We are divided big time. Enough is enough.



I think we lack the will or desire to have universal healthcare.. Shame really since most of the civilized world does.. including Australia, Israel and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> That's because they blew the health care reform. It benefitted big corporations more than the people.


There was give and take on both sides. Certainly enforcing a medical loss ratio of 85% wasn’t high on the list of things corporations wanted.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Dumbass when are going to give up these stupid politico games? You sound like a 5 year old.
> 
> Oil prices go up and down, presidents don’t significantly control that.


what games?  i just highlighted a fact and corrected a comment from a demafacist cultist


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 4, 2021)

*Yeah... Let's go Brandon ya doofus!!!!!!



Gas Prices:*


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

struth said:


> because they didn’t, in jan 2017 it was 2.39/gal and in nov it was 2.5



Gas was $1.82 in February of 2016 and under Trump it went up until it was $2.82 by 2018, and it has stayed around that level until gas prices fell during the pandemic.  That's $1 more than under Obama and you said nothing.

Why is Biden's pandemic recovery increase so terrible, but Trump blew up the price by more than 50% and you never once screamed "INFLATION".


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Yeah... Let's go Brandon ya doofus!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at that graph - it shows prices steadily rising from 2017, but nothing BEFORE 2017.

Can't have people see how much MORE they paid for gas under Donald Trump than they did under President Obama.


----------



## j-mac (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Gas was $1.82 in February of 2016 and under Trump it went up until it was $2.82 by 2018, and it has stayed around that level until gas prices fell during the pandemic.  That's $1 more than under Obama and you said nothing.
> 
> Why is Biden's pandemic recovery increase so terrible, but Trump blew up the price by more than 50% and you never once screamed "INFLATION".


Absolute lying...That's all you can do it seems...Gas pricing was $1.82 the month Obama took office in 2009...Thank you President Bush...From there and during most of Obama's presidency Gas was knocking up against $4 per gallon...So, quit lying....









						The Obama economy in 10 charts
					

President Obama came to office in January 2009 in the midst of the Great Recession. Much has turned around since then, but he's been criticized for a slow recovery.



					money.cnn.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Look at that graph - it shows prices steadily rising from 2017, but nothing BEFORE 2017.
> 
> Can't have people see how much MORE they paid for gas under Donald Trump than they did under President Obama.


  You clearly can't read a chart.
If you can't see a VERY clear difference in trajectory, then you are simply willing to lie to yourself.
And Presidents have very very very very little to do with Gas prices. Biden included.
I posted the graph because it clearly shows how stupid the OP post is.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Gas was $1.82 in February of 2016 and under Trump it went up until it was $2.82 by 2018, and it has stayed around that level until gas prices fell during the pandemic.  That's $1 more than under Obama and you said nothing.
> 
> Why is Biden's pandemic recovery increase so terrible, but Trump blew up the price by more than 50% and you never once screamed "INFLATION".


That’s cause gas prices increased to 2.4 by jan 2017 when he took office 

see how you dembots try to lie, and how easily it’s disproven?


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Shame really.. So many other countries can pull off universal healthcare successfuly.



 Most other countries don't allow big business to lead their politicians around by the nose.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> There was give and take on both sides. Certainly enforcing a medical loss ratio of 85% wasn’t high on the list of things corporations wanted.



 There are still millions without health care and many more that does have it that really can't afford to use it. But sorry, I've taken this off topic. 

 I've noticed that the falling prices haven't affected the pump prices yet. If there had been a jump this high, there would have been immediate jumps at the pump.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Most other countries don't allow big business to lead their politicians around by the nose.



Is that the key? Private insurance is so costly because of costshifting and it not young, working families  that are using most of the healthcare dollar.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Most other countries don't allow big business to lead their politicians around by the nose.


like what countries don’t allow big businesses to lobby?


----------



## Nostra (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


>


Looks like oil is way up under Veggie Joe.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I've noticed that the falling prices haven't affected the pump prices yet. If there had been a jump this high, there would have been immediate jumps at the pump.


There’s always a lag at the pump. There’s time from oil purchase to final product. It’s logical.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

struth said:


> like what countries don’t allow big businesses to lobby?



 Not what I said.


----------



## Nostra (Dec 4, 2021)

Gas up $1.50 per gallon under Brandon.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> *From you own link, fool:*
> 
> In the first week of February 2016, gas was $1.82 a gallon under President Obama.
> 
> ...


Idiot, you said Trump, didn't even look at the illegitimate one. You're claim is still wrong. Dumbass.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Not what I said.


what countries are you talking about then???


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Come on man!?  Did you go into a coma in 2019? Trump inherited a great economy and rode it into the ground in 2020 leaving more people unemployed than any president since the depression. He never hit 3% GDP for a fiscal year. He racked up record debts with a budget Obama passed to him that was decreasing the deficit.
> 
> Don’t let them manipulate you. Fear is how they control you.


It's far better politically for a president to inherit an economy in recession than a good economy.  IN the later case, the only way it can go is up.  On the other hand, making gains on a "good" economy is extremely difficult.  

All you prog assholes know this, so this meme is entirely dishonest.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> She's just more intelligent and better informed than you.. Why do you have such a case of the ass if I might ask? Are you that enamoured of Trump?


She's a moron and a congenital liar.

What's a "case of ass?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Democrats had 60 under Obama and didn't do squat.


They did when they passed that disastrous healthcare bill.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Absolute lying...That's all you can do it seems...Gas pricing was $1.82 the month Obama took office in 2009...Thank you President Bush...From there and during most of Obama's presidency Gas was knocking up against $4 per gallon...So, quit lying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama took office in the middle of the Great Recession. That's what you are thanking Bush for? Seriously dumbass?


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> It's far better politically for a president to inherit an economy in recession than a good economy.  IN the later case, the only way it can go is up.  On the other hand, making gains on a "good" economy is extremely difficult.
> 
> All you prog assholes know this, so this meme is entirely dishonest.


Yep, new Republican excuse for why all their presidencies end with a recession is it's really really hard not to crash all that good economy Democrats keep handing over.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 4, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> It's far better politically for a president to inherit an economy in recession than a good economy


Well wasn't that nice of the last 3 Republican presidents to tank the economy, justfor the democrats. Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

struth said:


> what countries are you talking about then???



 I am not claiming any country doesn't allow lobbying.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I am not claiming any country doesn't allow lobbying.


what countries were you talking about?  what were you talking about then?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well wasn't that nice of the last 3 Republican presidents to tank the economy, justfor the democrats. Thanks, sweetie!


They didn't, moron.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 4, 2021)

yesterday I paid THE MOST at the pump since O'bummer, 2014.

$3.83 cash price.  We turned blue years ago, it only gets worse from there.

Check out this graph.



			U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> There’s always a lag at the pump. There’s time from oil purchase to final product. It’s logical.



Except it doesn't work that way.  When prices change the market responds and the pumps reflect that response.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Gas was $1.82 in February of 2016 and under Trump it went up until it was $2.82 by 2018, and it has stayed around that level until gas prices fell during the pandemic.  That's $1 more than under Obama and you said nothing.
> 
> Why is Biden's pandemic recovery increase so terrible, but Trump blew up the price by more than 50% and you never once screamed "INFLATION".



Under Trump inflation was in the normal 2% range. Yes, the price of fuel does go up in a super economy such as under President Trump, however with the best economy in nearly 50 years, gasoline on a national level never hit $3.00 a gallon.  Compare that with prices under Bush and DumBama.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> I think we lack the will or desire to have universal healthcare.. Shame really since most of the civilized world does.. including Australia, Israel and Saudi Arabia.



Universal healthcare gives government complete control over all our lives.  Look at what Dementia tried to do with this vaccine until the courts stopped him.  And they are still likely going to appeal to the Supreme Court to get their way.  We don't need that for all our healthcare.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Need to elect more democrats. Arizona Democrat Senator would not roll back tax cuts nor would a single Republican. Needed to be unanimous by democrats and there was a single holdout. Do you even try to figure out the nuances?



We did elect more Democrats, in fact our entire federal government is run by Democrats, and look at where we are today.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Yep, new Republican excuse for why all their presidencies end with a recession is it's really really hard not to crash all that good economy Democrats keep handing over.



Here you go tennis love.  45 me, you get the love.  Somehow I think a leftist developed how to score tennis.  Love is a participation trophy. 


YRPOTUSSENConUN-EMP
RatePOVTY
RateCrime
RateGDPAve.
Misery RateAve.
MORT
RateInflation
RateFed.
Debt1975FordDemDem8.4812.35.30%-0.21%15.10%9.05%9.14%533.2 B1976FordDemDem7.7011.85.29%5.39%12.70%8.87%5.74%620.4 B1977CarterDemDem7.0511.65.08%4.62%13.10%8.85%6.50%699.8 B1978CarterDemDem6.0711.45.14%5.54%15.00%9.64%7.63%771.5 B1979CarterDemDem5.8511.75.57%3.17%19.30%11.20%11.25%826.5 B1980CarterDemDem7.18135.95%-0.26%19.70%13.74%13.55%907.7 B1981ReaganRepDem7.62145.86%2.54%12.19%16.63%10.33%997.9 B1982ReaganRepDem9.71155.60%-1.80%12.19%16.04%6.13%1.14 T1983ReaganRepDem9.6015.25.18%4.58%12.19%13.24%3.21%1.38 T1984ReaganRepDem7.5114.45.03%7.24%12.19%13.88%4.30%1.57 T1985ReaganRepDem7.19145.21%4.17%12.19%12.43%3.55%1.82 T1986ReaganRepDem7.0013.65.50%3.46%12.19%10.19%1.90%2.13 T1987ReaganDemDem6.1813.45.58%3.46%12.19%10.21%3.66%2.35 T1988ReaganDemDem5.49135.66%4.18%12.19%10.34%4.08%2.60 T1989BushDemDem5.2612.85.74%3.68%10.68%10.32%4.83%2.86 T1990BushDemDem5.6213.55.82%-1.79%10.68%10.13%5.40%3.23 T1991BushDemDem6.8514.25.90%-1.99%10.68%9.25%4.24%3.67 T1992BushDemDem7.4914.85.66%3.52%10.68%8.39%3.03%4.06 T1993ClintonDemDem6.9115.15.48%2.75%9.20%7.31%2.95%4.41 T1994ClintonDemDem6.1014.55.37%4.03%8.20%8.38%2.61%4.70 T1995ClintonRepRep5.5913.85.28%2.68%8.10%7.93%2.81%4.98 T1996ClintonRepRep5.4113.75.09%3.77%8.70%7.81%2.93%5.22 T1997ClintonRepRep4.9413.34.93%4.45%6.40%7.60%2.34%5.41 T1998ClintonRepRep4.5012.74.62%4.48%6.00%6.94%1.55%5.53 T1999ClintonRepRep4.2211.94.27%4.75%6.70%7.44%2.19%5.66 T2000ClintonRepRep3.9711.34.12%-0.63%7.30%8.05%3.38%5.67 T2001BushDemRep4.7411.74.16%-3.13%7.30%6.97%2.83%5.80 T2002BushDemRep5.7812.14.13%1.74%8.40%6.54%1.59%6.23 T2003BushRepRep5.9912.54.07%2.86%7.60%5.83%2.27%6.78 T2004BushRepRep5.5412.73.98%3.80%8.70%5.84%2.68%7.38 T2005BushRepRep5.0812.63.90%3.51%8.30%5.87%3.39%7.93 T2006BushRepRep4.6112.33.81%2.86%6.90%6.41%3.23%8.50 T2007BushDemDem4.6212.53.73%1.88%9.10%6.34%2.85%9.07 T2008BushDemDem5.8013.23.67%-0.14%7.40%6.03%3.84%10.02 T2009ObamaDemDem9.2814.33.51%-2.54%12.60%5.04%-0.36%11.90 T2010ObamaDemDem9.6115.13.35%2.56%10.80%4.69%1.64%13.56 T2011ObamaDemRep8.93153.29%1.55%11.50%4.45%3.16%14.79 T2012ObamaDemRep8.08153.26%2.25%9.60%3.66%2.07%16.06 T2013ObamaDemRep7.3614.83.11%1.84%8.20%3.98%1.46%16.74 T2014ObamaDemRep6.1614.82.95%2.53%6.40%4.17%1.62%17.82 T2015ObamaRepRep5.2813.52.89%2.91%5.70%3.85%0.12%18.15 T2016ObamaRepRep4.8812.72.85%1.64%6.80%3.65%1.26%19.57 T2017TrumpRepRep4.3512.32.76%2.37%6.30%3.99%2.13%20.24 T2018TrumpRepRep3.8911.82.59%2.93%5.80%4.54%2.44%21.52 T2019TrumpRepDem3.6810.52.49%2.16%5.80%3.94%1.81%22.71 TJune
2020TrumpRepDem9.3Pending6.63.16%1.25%2020TrumpRepDem6.7011.7-3.30%6.63.11%1.25%26.95 T2021XidenDemDem4.60Projected
13.71st Qtr.
6.5%10.823.13%6.20%29 T

Say Tennis, did you know Obama handed over an economy that performed 44th off 55 countries and sets of countries for real GDP?  That sound awesome to you?

Trump's first year:  40th of 55
Trump's second: 22nd of 55
Trump's third: 21st of 55.
Trump's fourth, even with COVID: 20th of 55
Trump/Biden first qtr. 2021:  18th of 55

Today? Well we're 44th of 55 again...........Let's go Brandon!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> If you are rooting against 4.2% unemployment, record corporate profits, stock market records, gdp expansion, and stability with our allies then ask yourself if you really are American or just a Republican.



Yes, lots of stability with our allies.  China moving into Taiwan and Russia moving into Ukraine.  Real stability there brother.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


>


It was $40 when the living corpse took over, and you're congratulating him for getting it to $66?!

You boys are desperate.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Universal healthcare gives government complete control over all our lives.  Look at what Dementia tried to do with this vaccine until the courts stopped him.  And they are still likely going to appeal to the Supreme Court to get their way.  We don't need that for all our healthcare.



No it doesn't .. single payer/private delivery is not the VA system.. The government doesn't employ doctors or staff nor do they own the buildings.  A lot of people are ignorant about that.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

Meathead said:


> It was $40 when the living corpse took over, and you're congratulating him for getting it to $66?!
> 
> You boys are desperate.



$40 is too low.. Domestic producers lay-off thousands and will eventually crash out. The oil business in the US isn't nationalized, but I know you are opposed to socialism and communism so that should be OK with you.


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> $40 is too low.. Domestic producers lay-off thousands and will eventually crash out. The oil business in the US isn't nationalized, but I know you are opposed to socialism and communism so that should be OK with you.


an industry doesn’t have to be nationalized for Govt to impact the price of the product or service it provides 

geez dumbass


----------



## Meathead (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> $40 is too low.. Domestic producers lay-off thousands and will eventually crash out. The oil business in the US isn't nationalized, but I know you are opposed to socialism and communism so that should be OK with you.


Yeah, and that idiot stopped pipelines.

BTW, your post is abjectly idiotic as well. Dingbat!


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Yeah, and that idiot stopped pipelines.
> 
> BTW, your post is abjectly idiotic as well. Dingbat!



You don't know anything about pipelines..Keystone XL is a tax scam at the expense of the US taxpayers.. and Line 3 is dangerous. I hope it last thru this winter.. It was built in 1953.. In any case the Army Corps of Engineers is inspecting it and trying to ascertain the levelof the threat to the Great Lakes water supply.

Btw, Keystone has lots and lots of unused pipeline capacity in the midwest. Keystone XL would cause gasoline in the Midwest to be more expensive.. You clowns shouldn't listen to Trump.. He's very stupid.


----------



## Nostra (Dec 4, 2021)

Oil and gas are both way up under Brandon.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> You don't know anything about pipelines..Keystone XL is a tax scam at the expense of the US taxpayers.. and Line 3 is dangerous. I hope it last thru this winter.. It was built in 1953.. In any case the Army Corps of Engineers is inspecting it and trying to ascertain the levelof the threat to the Great Lakes water supply.
> 
> Btw, Keystone has lots and lots of unused pipeline capacity in the midwest. Keystone XL would cause gasoline in the Midwest to be more expensive.. You clowns shouldn't listen to Trump.. He's very stupid.


I was wrong in that I thought you couldn't get any more idiotic.

You're an Ilhan Omar-level dingbat.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Absolute lying...That's all you can do it seems...Gas pricing was $1.82 the month Obama took office in 2009...Thank you President Bush...From there and during most of Obama's presidency Gas was knocking up against $4 per gallon...So, quit lying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fools should really learn to quite when you're behind.  Instead you just dig yourselves in deeper and deeper.

Gas prices when Obama was Inaugurated were $1.82 a gallon because of the Great Recession.  With the economy shedding jobs at the rate of 500,000 per month, and 10% unemployment, nobody had a job to go, or money to go anywhere.  Very similar to covid lockdowns, but for different reasons.  

If you look at gas prices through most of Bush's Presidency - gas prices trended upward, and were over $4 a gallon in 2008, right before the crash.  And then there's the crash and the price dropped like a stone.  As the economy recovered the price rose.  Gee, that sounds familiar.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Except it doesn't work that way.  When prices change the market responds and the pumps reflect that response.


They will.

Eventually.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Here you go tennis love.  45 me, you get the love.  Somehow I think a leftist developed how to score tennis.  Love is a participation trophy.
> 
> 
> YRPOTUSSENConUN-EMP
> ...


Lol at sandbox politico crusader.

American economy is the envy of the world dumbass. Who gives a shit if Egypt grows % of their puny economy more than us in some specific year?


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Democrats had 60 under Obama and didn't do squat.


Uh. The tax breaks were enacted by Trump.  Obama was unable to jump forward in time to undo the future. Way to hammer home my point you lack any understanding of nuance. And that is a nuance like getting hit in the face with a brick hurts.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Lol at sandbox cherry picking crusader.
> 
> American economy is the envy of the world dumbass. Who gives a shit if Egypt grows % of their puny economy more than us in some specific year?



LOL at cheap wording and narrations to make excuses for Demonicrats while attempting to hide your BS was exposed.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> We did elect more Democrats, in fact our entire federal government is run by Democrats, and look at where we are today.


4.2% unemployment, record stocks and profits, 80% of adults vaccinated, supportive allies, and record tax income.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Uh. The tax breaks were enacted by Trump.  Obama was unable to jump forward in time to undo the future. Way to hammer home my point you lack any understanding of nuance. And that is a nuance like getting hit in the face with a brick hurts.



 Obama extended the Bush tax cuts and never addressed things like the minimum wage or taxes.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

WTH_Progs? said:


> LOL at cheap wording and narrations to make excuses for Demonicrats while attempting to hide your BS was exposed.



The problem with you progs is you look at growth and nothing but growth as your measure of "success".  The health and happiness of your nation is the measure you SHOULD be looking at.  

Opioid addictions, life expectancy, and the highest rates of diabetes and obesity are indications that your society is the least successful in the first world, and no, your is not the envy of the first world.  It's why you can't get white Europeans to emigrate to the USA.  Why would anyone from another first world country WANT to leave where we're currently living to move to the USA?

Canada, Norway, New Zealand, Switzerland, Iceland - all have a much better quality of life.  A much healthier population, and a better educated population.  What we don't have is widely available handgun ownership, school shootings, and we all have covid sufficiently under control to resume normal life.

So please stop telling us that the USA is heaven on earth, after spending every day here telling us how the country is on the verge of destruction.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Obama extended the Bush tax cuts and never addressed things like the minimum wage or taxes.



To be fair - he tried on both scores and Republicans refused to pass anything that would give him something to run on, and spent the next 6 years trying to repeal Obamacare.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> To be fair - he tried on both scores and Republicans refused to pass anything that would give him something to run on, and spent the next 6 years trying to repeal Obamacare.



Republicans are not stupid.  When a few hop on the train and their policies fail like most do, they tell people it was a bipartisan effort so blame the Republicans too.  Commie Care is a complete failure and not one Republican voted for it.  But they still try to blame Republicans because of some opinion piece a person at the Heritage Foundation wrote years ago.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragon lady sure takes a lot of interest in the USA considering we're not envious.

And she doesn't know what a PROG is 

I suppose I wouldn't be envious with Biden's appointment though, we now appear as a 3rd world banana republic, and look at the make-up of Biden and his staff...............Frightening right lady?

Say lady, why does your post intentionally try to mislead the reader on gun ownership? Switzerland has about 2 million privately owned _guns_ in a nation of 8.3 million people.

And why did you say the USA has the highest obesity & diabetis rates in the world?  Seems maybe you are envious of the USA after all because you simply make shit up.  Maybe you'd like it here, Xiden is our POTUS, Kamala is giggling and Pelosi is drunk.

And why are you mentioning countries supposedly better than the USA for healthcare when most of those you mentioned have higher COVID mortality rates and lower recovery rates despite their so-called high vaccinated rates & "healthier" affairs?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> The problem with you progs is you look at growth and nothing but growth as your measure of "success".  The health and happiness of your nation is the measure you SHOULD be looking at.
> 
> Opioid addictions, life expectancy, and the highest rates of diabetes and obesity are indications that your society is the least successful in the first world, and no, your is not the envy of the first world.  It's why you can't get white Europeans to emigrate to the USA.  Why would anyone from another first world country WANT to leave where we're currently living to move to the USA?
> 
> ...



So does Canada and all these other countries you mention have a border problem like we do, where people from over 100 countries are trying to get in even if it means their life?


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Dragon lady sure takes a lot of interest in the USA considering we're not envious.
> 
> Then again I wouldn't be envious either, after all, with Biden's appointment we appear as a 3rd world banana republic now, and look at the make-up of Biden and his staff...............Frightening right lady?



Perhaps you should travel..See Denmark, Switzerland.. The US has been falling behind since the 1970s.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> To be fair - he tried on both scores and Republicans refused to pass anything that would give him something to run on, and spent the next 6 years trying to repeal Obamacare.



 Obama had the votes. He did nothing. Funny that Bush could get a minimum wage **** enacted but Obama couldn't.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> 4.2% unemployment, record stocks and profits, 80% of adults vaccinated, supportive allies, and record tax income.
> View attachment 571811



Yeah, that Trump was some President, huh?  Should have looked at your chart closer. 

The worst inflation rate in over 30 years.
The worst border problem in over 20 years.
Supply chain problems that never happened in our lifetime.
Fuel the highest it's been in six years. 
More covid deaths with three vaccines than we had with 0 vaccines.

Total failure.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Uh. The tax breaks were enacted by Trump.  Obama was unable to jump forward in time to undo the future. Way to hammer home my point you lack any understanding of nuance. And that is a nuance like getting hit in the face with a brick hurts.



Right, he simply had no control over it, did he? 









						Obama Signs Bill To Extend Bush Tax Cuts
					

President Signs Into Law $858 Billion Compromise Bill That Also Extends Unemployment Insurance and Cuts Payroll Taxes




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 4, 2021)

Supposedly gas went down .02 cents somewhere (not my AO) so hey with the average 15 gal fill-up three fill-ups will get you something off the dollar menu.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> They will.
> 
> Eventually.



No, it would have happened already.  That's why Dementia's people are saying the price dropped when nationally, it only dropped by 2 cents a gallon.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, it would have happened already.  That's why Dementia's people are saying the price dropped when nationally, it only dropped by 2 cents a gallon.


No, it would not have. Price drops take time to go through the space.

Unless you think crude oil  instantaneously becomes gas at the pump, which you shouldn't because that's a fantasy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> No it doesn't .. single payer/private delivery is not the VA system.. The government doesn't employ doctors or staff nor do they own the buildings.  A lot of people are ignorant about that.



There are good doctors and not so good doctors, good hospitals and not so good hospitals.  If we were all on the same healthcare plan, everybody would want the best doctors and hospitals, right?  So how would we accommodate that?  

Government would have to step in and determine who gets what doctors or hospitals, unlike today where the choice is yours and your insurance company.


----------



## surada (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> There are good doctors and not so good doctors, good hospitals and not so good hospitals.  If we were all on the same healthcare plan, everybody would want the best doctors and hospitals, right?  So how would we accommodate that?
> 
> Government would have to step in and determine who gets what doctors or hospitals, unlike today where the choice is yours and your insurance company.



Private delivery..Same way it works today. Government doesn't employ any physicians.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 4, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Biden has done everything within his power.


Incorrect. He hasn't resigned.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You fools should really learn to quite when you're behind.


You fools should learn to spell "quit".


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No, it would not have. Price drops take time to go through the space.
> 
> Unless you think crude oil  instantaneously becomes gas at the pump, which you shouldn't because that's a fantasy.



As I explained repeatedly, the prices are set in the commodities market.  Fuel contracts are very expensive. Traders are not about to wait until oil turns to gas.  If they know it's going to happen, they buy short contracts the day they learn about it.  That's why the commodities market is also called the futures market.  It's about what's going to happen down the road. 

President Trump saved our country billions of dollars by buying fuel when it was very low priced.  Dementia decided to waste it to look good.  The market reflected a very tiny drop in price because the amount he released only lasted the US a few days.  It had no impact on the price of oil or gasoline.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> As I explained repeatedly, the prices are set in the commodities market.  Fuel contracts are very expensive. Traders are not about to wait until oil turns to gas.  If they know it's going to happen, they buy short contracts the day they learn about it.  That's why the commodities market is also called the futures market.  It's about what's going to happen down the road.
> 
> President Trump saved our country billions of dollars by buying fuel when it was very low priced.  Dementia decided to waste it to look good.  The market reflected a very tiny drop in price because the amount he released only lasted the US a few days.  It had no impact on the price of oil or gasoline.


People buy gas at the pump. Not at the commodities market.

Oil is down about 20% on the commodities market. It’ll work it’s way down to the pump eventually.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Incorrect. He hasn't resigned.



He said that Trump should resign if we hit 200,000 covid deaths.  Why doesn't he take his own advice?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> People buy gas at the pump. Not at the commodities market.
> 
> Oil is down about 20% on the commodities market. It’ll work it’s way down to the pump eventually.



Yes, they buy gas at the pump at prices set by the commodities market.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Obama extended the Bush tax cuts and never addressed things like the minimum wage or taxes.


Please don’t be disingenuous. Obama let the tax cuts for the rich expire with the Tax Relief Act of 2012. Trump reinstated them.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Private delivery..Same way it works today. Government doesn't employ any physicians.



You didn't answer my question.  Government can't employ doctors.  Trial lawyers are huge contributors to the Democrat party come election time.  If doctors worked for the government, there go all the lawsuits and their donors would be completely pissed.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yeah, that Trump was some President, huh?  Should have looked at your chart closer.
> 
> The worst inflation rate in over 30 years.
> The worst border problem in over 20 years.
> ...


Don’t be stupid. The supply chain didn’t crumble in 90 days genius. Deaths are 90% unvaccinated. Border is the same as it ever was. Inflation is real but it’s relatively minor outside of supply constraints. When you want an adult conversation on actual administrative impacts hit me back up.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Right, he simply had no control over it, did he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too. Don’t know how to read? He let the tax cut for the wealthy expire. That is what Trump reinstated. A gift to his family and friends.


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 4, 2021)

How's that homeless problem in San Francisco, Portland and Seattle coming along?


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> You too. Don’t know how to read? He let the tax cut for the wealthy expire. That is what Trump reinstated. A gift to his family and friends.


Everyone who pays Federal income tax got a tax break.  Why do you jackals lie?


----------



## struth (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You fools should really learn to quite when you're behind.  Instead you just dig yourselves in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Gas prices when Obama was Inaugurated were $1.82 a gallon because of the Great Recession.  With the economy shedding jobs at the rate of 500,000 per month, and 10% unemployment, nobody had a job to go, or money to go anywhere.  Very similar to covid lockdowns, but for different reasons.
> 
> If you look at gas prices through most of Bush's Presidency - gas prices trended upward, and were over $4 a gallon in 2008, right before the crash.  And then there's the crash and the price dropped like a stone.  As the economy recovered the price rose.  Gee, that sounds familiar.


10 percent UE didn’t happen until two years into Obama admin, and four years of a Dem Congress 

That’s what the dems do


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Don’t be stupid. The supply chain didn’t crumble in 90 days genius. Deaths are 90% unvaccinated. Border is the same as it ever was. Inflation is real but it’s relatively minor outside of supply constraints. When you want an adult conversation on actual administrative impacts hit me back up.



It's hard to have conversations with liars.  We didn't have much of a supply chain problem outside of the commie cities that shutdown their businesses.  When Dementia decided to pay people more to stay home than work, of course it created a supply chain problem.  You can't produce anything when people are staying home. 









						Migrant surge at US-Mexico border is worst in 20 years, DHS boss says
					

Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas on Tuesday disclosed that the migration surge at the US-Mexico border is likely the worst the situation has been in 20 years. Mayorkas, who has refuse…




					nypost.com
				












						Southwest border crossings on pace for highest levels in 20 years, Biden admin says
					

Border agents are encountering 565 unaccompanied migrant children crossing the border on average per day, up from 313 children per day last month.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Migrant encounters at U.S.-Mexico border are at a 21-year high
					

The U.S. Border Patrol reported nearly 200,000 encounters with migrants along the U.S.-Mexico border in July.




					www.pewresearch.org
				




I provided 3 sources so you have no right to complain about where the information came from. 









						Inflation hits a 30-year high, as prices rise in October
					

Prices for U.S. consumers jumped 6.2% in October compared with a year earlier as surging costs for food, gas and housing left Americans grappling with the highest inflation rate since 1990.




					fortune.com
				




And if you want more sources than this, let me know.  Happy to provide. 

So don't tell me inflation is relatively minor when it's at a 30 year high.


----------



## Nostra (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Don’t be stupid. The supply chain didn’t crumble in 90 days genius. Deaths are 90% unvaccinated. Border is the same as it ever was. Inflation is real but it’s relatively minor outside of supply constraints. When you want an adult conversation on actual administrative impacts hit me back up.


*Border is the same as it ever was.*

         

*. Inflation is real but it’s relatively minor *

Highest in 30+ years is "minor".


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> You too. Don’t know how to read? He let the tax cut for the wealthy expire. That is what Trump reinstated. A gift to his family and friends.



It's right there in the headline.  DumBama extended the Bush tax cuts for everybody.  WTF do you see that he didn't?  

From the article under the picture of Dementia and DumBama together:  

*The tax cut package angered liberals in the president's party due to the extension of the Bush-era tax cuts for the roughly two percent of highest-earning Americans, which comes at a cost of $120 billion over two years. They were also incensed at the level at which the estate tax was set in the measure, which exempts estates under $10 million for couples and taxes subsequent income at 35 percent.*


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Everyone who pays Federal income tax got a tax break.  Why do you jackals lie?





Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's right there in the headline.  DumBama extended the Bush tax cuts for everybody.  WTF do you see that he didn't?
> 
> From the article under the picture of Dementia and DumBama together:
> 
> *The tax cut package angered liberals in the president's party due to the extension of the Bush-era tax cuts for the roughly two percent of highest-earning Americans, which comes at a cost of $120 billion over two years. They were also incensed at the level at which the estate tax was set in the measure, which exempts estates under $10 million for couples and taxes subsequent income at 35 percent.*


That was 2010 genius. In 2012 Obama let them expire and he made permanent the lower income tax roll backs but not the wealthy rollbacks. 2010 he compromised for the economy optics having inherited the latest Republican disaster. Here we are again.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> That was 2010 genius. In 2012 Obama let them expire and he made permanent the lower income tax roll backs but not the wealthy rollbacks. 2010 he compromised for the economy optics.



Yes, that was later, but his extension proves he was part of it--not that he had no control over it like you earlier claimed.  That was my point for posting the article.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, that was later, but his extension proves he was part of it--not that he had no control over it like you earlier claimed.  That was my point for posting the article.


Come on.  We were 9 months from the bottom of the bush disaster and Obama didn’t rock the boat. There are things Obama didn’t get done but claiming he extended the Bush tax cuts for the rich is disingenuous. Apply some nuance and perspective.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

Nostra said:


> *Border is the same as it ever was.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much… except you misquoted me on the second. Are you trying at all to be a normal human?


----------



## j-mac (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You fools should really learn to quite when you're behind.  Instead you just dig yourselves in deeper and deeper.
> 
> Gas prices when Obama was Inaugurated were $1.82 a gallon because of the Great Recession.  With the economy shedding jobs at the rate of 500,000 per month, and 10% unemployment, nobody had a job to go, or money to go anywhere.  Very similar to covid lockdowns, but for different reasons.
> 
> If you look at gas prices through most of Bush's Presidency - gas prices trended upward, and were over $4 a gallon in 2008, right before the crash.  And then there's the crash and the price dropped like a stone.  As the economy recovered the price rose.  Gee, that sounds familiar.


Obama had $4 gas through most of his presidency.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Lol at sandbox politico crusader.
> 
> American economy is the envy of the world dumbass. Who gives a shit if Egypt grows % of their puny economy more than us in some specific year?


We care a great deal if China, India, and Russia grow faster than us, nimrod.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Please don’t be disingenuous. Obama let the tax cuts for the rich expire with the Tax Relief Act of 2012. Trump reinstated them.



Obama Signs Bill To Extend Bush Tax Cuts

Budget Deal Makes Permanent  82 Percent of President Bush’s Tax Cuts | Center on Budget and Policy Priorities


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Obama had $4 gas through most of his presidency.



That's not what this chart says.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Come on.  We were 9 months from the bottom of the bush disaster and Obama didn’t rock the boat. There are things Obama didn’t get done but claiming he extended the Bush tax cuts for the rich is disingenuous. Apply some nuance and perspective.



What are you talking about?  That's exactly what he did and I provided a reliable source to backup my claim.  

You are correct, DumBama knew that getting rid of the tax cuts would damage the economy greatly.  It's what we on the right have been telling you on the left for decades.  Tax increases will have negative economic impact.  

During is campaign, Dementia said he was going to have a $15.00 minimum wage.  He said he's going to make the rich pay their fair share. What happened?  He told the Congress the MW was off the table, and he never tried to increase taxes on the wealthy.  Okay, it's Dementia, maybe he forgot like he does a lot of things.  But the Democrat party knows the impact of tax increases when things are looking bad.  Sure, they will tell you otherwise, but that's why they don't do it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 4, 2021)

Nostra said:


> *Border is the same as it ever was.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come you still don't have a real job?  Guess nobody needs another FuckBoi!!!


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 4, 2021)

This will help those who were wavering to go ahead and buy that oversized wannabe-tank.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Dec 4, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why not?
> 
> You Trump worshipers have been bragging about Trump's low gas prices that were the result of the country being locked down in 2020 ever since Biden took office.


No.....










Source:


			https://www.eia.gov/totalenergy/data/monthly/pdf/sec9_6.pdf


----------



## Nostra (Dec 4, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> How come you still don't have a real job?  Guess nobody needs another FuckBoi!!!


Go hit on someone else.  I’m not into toothless tobacco chewing moose sucking KKKanadian fuckwits.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 4, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> We care a great deal if China, India, and Russia grow faster than us, nimrod.


Russia takes up a lot of air in the room..but has economy the size of Italy. They huff, they puff, and they impress ignoramuses like you.

China has just surpassed GDP of United States...with six times the population size.

India is another third world country politico idiots like you think is useful to score some points.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 4, 2021)

surada said:


> Perhaps you should travel..See Denmark, Switzerland.. The US has been falling behind since the 1970s.



Denmark & Switzerland are small, and have far more control basic things as part of their cultures. They're not haunted by US media frenzy & a puppet POTUS', for instance. They're a more unified culture overall which has proved no longer possible in the USA.

I can't speak for Denmark, but people have a good work ethic in Switzerland.  In the USA we have Democrats making excuses instead.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Obama Signs Bill To Extend Bush Tax Cuts
> 
> Budget Deal Makes Permanent  82 Percent of President Bush’s Tax Cuts | Center on Budget and Policy Priorities


That’s exactly what I said. The rich tax cuts expired.


----------



## citygator (Dec 4, 2021)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What are you talking about?  That's exactly what he did and I provided a reliable source to backup my claim.
> 
> You are correct, DumBama knew that getting rid of the tax cuts would damage the economy greatly.  It's what we on the right have been telling you on the left for decades.  Tax increases will have negative economic impact.
> 
> During is campaign, Dementia said he was going to have a $15.00 minimum wage.  He said he's going to make the rich pay their fair share. What happened?  He told the Congress the MW was off the table, and he never tried to increase taxes on the wealthy.  Okay, it's Dementia, maybe he forgot like he does a lot of things.  But the Democrat party knows the impact of tax increases when things are looking bad.  Sure, they will tell you otherwise, but that's why they don't do it.


Tax cuts for the rich are bad for the economy not good. That’s why Obama did end them.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Dec 4, 2021)

citygator said:


> Tax cuts for the rich are bad for the economy not good. That’s why Obama did end them.



He didn't end them until the economy started showing signs of life.  However you are correct, he did finally end them giving us the slowest recovery since WWII.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2021)

citygator said:


> Tax cuts for the rich are bad for the economy not good. That’s why Obama did end them.


Wrong.  Obama ended them because are greedy.


----------



## citygator (Dec 5, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong.  Obama ended them because are greedy.


Your Russian to English translator messed that up.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Denmark & Switzerland are small, and have far more control basic things as part of their cultures. They're not haunted by US media frenzy & a puppet POTUS', for instance. They're a more unified culture overall which has proved no longer possible in the USA.
> 
> I can't speak for Denmark, but people have a good work ethic in Switzerland.  In the USA we have Democrats making excuses instead.



The size of the country isn't the issue. They have a healthy workforce and  highly skilled work force because they value healthcare and education. The US has always been focused on more, more and bigger. I don't think its sustainable. We build bigger and bigger without the money or will for maintenance.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 5, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> We care a great deal if China, India, and Russia grow faster than us, nimrod.



Why do you care how fast they grow?  The idea is to create a sustainable world economy.  The cowboy economy is dead.  A conserver economy is a sustainable economy.

This 1973 article from the New York Times will explain it for you.  The USA is always a day late and a dollar short in doing the right thing.  Too bad you didn't wake up 40 years ago.









						The End of the Cowboy Economy (Published 1973)
					

S B Shepard article sees energy crisis as blessing in disguise, forcing US to make some highly desirable changes over next decade or two; holds that low-cost energy has permitted US to be profligate with natural resources; notes economist K Boulding's use of term 'cowboy econ' to describe...




					www.nytimes.com
				






WTH_Progs? said:


> Denmark & Switzerland are small, and have far more control basic things as part of their cultures. They're not haunted by US media frenzy & a puppet POTUS', for instance. They're a more unified culture overall which has proved no longer possible in the USA.
> 
> I can't speak for Denmark, but people have a good work ethic in Switzerland.  In the USA we have Democrats making excuses instead.



And you wonder why we call you a racist asshole.

There are no "cultural differences" between Americans.  Your implications that your problem is the minorities in your country, completely ignores the fact that those minorities have been in the country since day one, and made significant contributions to the wealth of the nation - wealth that is NOW all owned by white people because of the racial discrimination that has also been there since day one.

Your problem isn't that the racial minorities aren't productive or contributing to the economy, despite the racial discrimination they face from clowns like you.  The problem is they're not being treated as equals.  The rest of the nations of the world don't have these issues with our minority populations, because we don't treat minorities as subhuman.




Ray From Cleveland said:


> What are you talking about?  That's exactly what he did and I provided a reliable source to backup my claim.
> 
> You are correct, DumBama knew that getting rid of the tax cuts would damage the economy greatly.  It's what we on the right have been telling you on the left for decades.  Tax increases will have negative economic impact.
> 
> During is campaign, Dementia said he was going to have a $15.00 minimum wage.  He said he's going to make the rich pay their fair share. What happened?  He told the Congress the MW was off the table, and he never tried to increase taxes on the wealthy.  Okay, it's Dementia, maybe he forgot like he does a lot of things.  But the Democrat party knows the impact of tax increases when things are looking bad.  Sure, they will tell you otherwise, but that's why they don't do it.



Before I dismantle your lies, I want to say how odious and disgusting your racism truly is.  You are the shit on shoes of the United States of America that no amount of scraping can get off.  The smell follows you everywhere.  Decent people are shunning your nation and calling you on the civil rights abuses of your non-white citizens.  Shame on you!!! 

This is why the rest of the world is no longer believing you on civil rights around the world.  You will never again be a first world nation again unless and until you cut the cancer of racism from your nation.  It's a disgrace to the world.

You don't raise taxes in a recession.  That's fiscally irresponsible.  You cut taxes to stimulate the economy, but Obama didn't do that either.  He extended the Bush tax cuts because he didn't have any other options at that time. 

You also don't cut taxes when you're running a deficit but all three Republicans did that, so it's not surprising that all three tax cuts ended by crashing the economy.  What is surprising is that Republicans seem to be incapable of learning from their mistakes and I have no doubt they're cut taxes again the moment they get back in power, regardless of the state of the economy. 

You cheered when Republicans blocked Obama at every turn.  You cheered when your white supremacist President blocked non-white immigration.  You're truly a disgusting excuse for a human being.


----------



## j-mac (Dec 5, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> That's not what this chart says.


Here's a snapshot of the end of Obama's first term, begining of his second term...

"
gas prices have risen sharply under President Obama even when adjusted for inflation. At the beginning of the Obama administration, a gallon of regular gasoline cost only $1.93 in today’s dollars. However, President Obama has pursued policies that have been counterproductive to achieving the goal of low energy prices. The current administration has pushed restrictions on drilling in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (ANWR), imposed a moratorium on deep-water drilling, and rejected the Keystone XL pipeline.




*These policies have contributed to steadily rising gasoline prices throughout the Obama administration. Real prices have approached $4.00 per gallon in the spring of 2011 and again this past April; they remained at the historically high level of $3.54 in June.*

Whether President Obama will change course and advocate policies that would boost domestic energy production and lead to lower gas prices has yet to be determined. The data show, however, that the course being followed by the current administration is likely to result in more pain at the pump for ordinary Americans."









						Gasoline Prices Skyrocket under President Obama - Americans for Tax Reform
					

This content is provided by Americans for Tax Reform Foundation. President Obama’s Energy Secretary, Steven Chu, infamously said, “We have to figure out how to boost the price of gasoline to the levels in Europe.” The statement was widely seen as a gaffe that hurt the President politically. Yet...




					www.atr.org
				




So, I don't think your chart disagrees with that...The point is, policies matter, and when Democrats, and liberals want to damage the energy sector of this country they do it without regard as to whom it effects in the bottom line, and that is the poor, and middle class...

People ultimately vote kitchen table issues, and when you start hitting them in their pocketbooks, then you should be prepared to move out of your position next election.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Here's a snapshot of the end of Obama's first term, begining of his second term...
> 
> "
> gas prices have risen sharply under President Obama even when adjusted for inflation. At the beginning of the Obama administration, a gallon of regular gasoline cost only $1.93 in today’s dollars. However, President Obama has pursued policies that have been counterproductive to achieving the goal of low energy prices. The current administration has pushed restrictions on drilling in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (ANWR), imposed a moratorium on deep-water drilling, and rejected the Keystone XL pipeline.
> ...



BP cheated on safety regs for DeepWater Horizon..Keystone XL is a tax dodge at the expense of the US taxpayer and ANWR isn't worth it.

Why don't YOU go into the oil business since like Trump you know more about it than oilmen?


----------



## j-mac (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> BP cheated on safety regs for DeepWater Horizon..Keystone XL is a tax dodge at the expense of the US taxpayer and ANWR isn't worth it.
> 
> Why don't YOU go into the oil business since like Trump you know more about it than oilmen?


I know enough to read your bullshit and reject it....How about that?


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

j-mac said:


> I know enough to read your bullshit and reject it....How about that?



No you don't, Mac. You're like a child seeking to blame someone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Why do you care how fast they grow?  The idea is to create a sustainable world economy.  The cowboy economy is dead.  A conserver economy is a sustainable economy.



Whose idea is that?  I certainly don't care if China has a sustainable economy.  IN fact, I want exactly the opposite.  China is a threat to every free economy on the planet.  What we want is to keep it as weak as possible.  Fast economic growth is the way it gets strong.  

What the fuck is the "cowboy economy?"  What the hell is the "conserver economy?  I love these terms you just make up.  They are utterly meaningless.



Dragonlady said:


> This 1973 article from the New York Times will explain it for you.  The USA is always a day late and a dollar short in doing the right thing.  Too bad you didn't wake up 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was in the New York Times, then it's guaranteed to be total bullshit.


----------



## j-mac (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> No you don't, Mac. You're like a child seeking to blame someone.


LOL....Ok there buddy....Whew!


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> BP cheated on safety regs for DeepWater Horizon..Keystone XL is a tax dodge at the expense of the US taxpayer and ANWR isn't worth it.
> 
> Why don't YOU go into the oil business since like Trump you know more about it than oilmen?


No, it isn't true that they "cheated" on any regulations.

I know a lot more about it than you, yet you claim to have superior knowledge.  You really are a total fucking fool.


----------



## surada (Dec 5, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> I know a lot more about it than you, yet you claim to have superior knowledge.  You really are a total fucking fool.



My brother did the post mortem saftey assessment on DeepWater Horizon and all the ways they intentionally set it up to avoid accountability.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> My brother did the post mortem saftey assessment on DeepWater Horizon and all the ways they intentionally set it up to avoid accountability.


Do *you* have a lot in common with your brother?
If *so*, we can't trust him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2021)

surada said:


> My brother did the post mortem saftey assessment on DeepWater Horizon and all the ways they intentionally set it up to avoid accountability.


In other words, they didn't violate any regulations.

Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Here's a snapshot of the end of Obama's first term, begining of his second term...
> 
> "
> gas prices have risen sharply under President Obama even when adjusted for inflation. At the beginning of the Obama administration, a gallon of regular gasoline cost only $1.93 in today’s dollars. However, President Obama has pursued policies that have been counterproductive to achieving the goal of low energy prices. The current administration has pushed restrictions on drilling in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (ANWR), imposed a moratorium on deep-water drilling, and rejected the Keystone XL pipeline.
> ...


It's almost as if Obama was president for only 5 years. 

You wouldn't be trying to dishonestly cherry pick the data, or suggest that $1.80 gas in the middle of a fucking Great Recession makes a valid comparison point, would you sir?


----------



## j-mac (Dec 5, 2021)

antontoo said:


> It's almost as if Obama was president for only 5 years.
> 
> You wouldn't be trying to dishonestly cherry pick data, would you sir?


Not at all...simply showing that for a pretty fair part of both his first term, and second, his policies drove gas prices through the roof, making it hard on the poor and middle classes...Hell, I can remember during that period charging a fuel premium to cover fuel for deliveries I made...Do you think that was passed along in the form of higher prices to the consumer, or just ate by the distributor?


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Not at all...simply showing that for a pretty fair part of both his first term, and second, his policies drove gas prices through the roof, making it hard on the poor and middle classes...Hell, I can remember during that period charging a fuel premium to cover fuel for deliveries I made...Do you think that was passed along in the form of higher prices to the consumer, or just ate by the distributor?


So what happened to gasoline prices 2014-2017 dear def-not-cherry-picking-liar friend?


----------



## j-mac (Dec 5, 2021)

antontoo said:


> So what happened to gasoline prices 2014-2017 dear def-not-cherry-picking-liar friend?


The article I posted earlier addresses that....


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

j-mac said:


> The article I posted earlier addresses that....


We'll go ahead and say how. 

Use your big boy words, you've had plenty of those to talk about Obama's first term and start of second, but seem to ran out of them for his last three years in office.

Strange eh?


----------



## j-mac (Dec 5, 2021)

antontoo said:


> We'll go ahead and say how. Use your big boy words.


Go back and read, I'm not here to repeat myself.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Go back and read, I'm not here to repeat myself.


Ok time to get real - you and I both know what happened, in Obama's second term gasoline prices dropped big, to well bellow where they where before Great Recession hit under Bush.

Trump mouthed off a lot about gasoline, but untill Covid recession hit all it did was go up.

You can stop your cherry-picking now, no one is buying your bullshit.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Ok time to get real - you and I both know what happened, in Obama's second term gasoline prices dropped big, to well bellow where they where before Great Recession hit under Bush.
> 
> Trump mouthed off a lot about gasoline, but untill Covid recession hit all it did was go up.
> 
> You can stop your cherry-picking now, no one is buying your bullshit.


*Trump mouthed off a lot about gasoline, but untill Covid recession hit all it did was go up.*

Maybe where *you* live.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> *Trump mouthed off a lot about gasoline, but untill Covid recession hit all it did was go up.*
> 
> Maybe where *you* live.


It’s basic national statistics dummy.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

antontoo said:


> It’s basic national statistics dummy.


O!  *Rolled-Up Statistics* again!
I deal with real-life.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> O!  *Rolled-Up Statistics* again!
> I deal with real-life.


I see you have conspiracy lined up for every occasion.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 5, 2021)

antontoo said:


> I see you have conspiracy lined up for every occasion.


I am fully aware of the pitfalls of *Rolled-Up* Statistics.
We have discussed this already so stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 5, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I am fully aware of the pitfalls of *Rolled-Up* Statistics.
> We have discussed this already so stop making a fool of yourself.


What "pitfalls" idiot?

When talking about prices we don't cherry pick some place of convinience, we are talking AMERICAN NATIONAL AVERAGE.

Welcome to real world moon walker.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2021)

antontoo said:


> What "pitfalls" idiot?
> 
> When talking about prices we don't cherry pick some place of convinience, we are talking AMERICAN NATIONAL AVERAGE.
> 
> Welcome to real world moon walker.


We already discussed how no one knew the DOT COM crash or the Housing Bubble would burst despite statistics.
I suggest you watch some YouTube video made by statisticians which explain why statistics are used to lie.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 6, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> We already discussed how no one knew the DOT COM crash or the Housing Bubble would burst despite statistics.
> I suggest you watch some YouTube video made by statisticians which explain why statistics are used to lie.


What the f?  We are not trying to forecast future prices, we are simply discussing historical gasoline prices and the fact that under Trump gasoline prices went up some compared to Obama's last years in office.

You really are completely clueless.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Dumbass we are not trying to forecast future, we are simply discussing historical gasoline price.
> 
> Jesus.


Cool…Prices in Nassau County and Brooklyn were historically low under Trump.


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 6, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Cool…Prices in Nassau County and Brooklyn were historically low under Trump.


Bullshit, they tracked consistently with national prices.

Stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Bullshit, they tracked consistently with national prices.
> 
> Stop talking out of your ass.


Sure, puppy.
Pride comes before a fall.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 7, 2021)

g5000 said:


> I have never complained about low oil prices.  In fact, this topic was to thank Biden for getting them lower.
> 
> Comprehension fail, bigly.



Yet Jan futures are just short of $72.00 as I type this and we're not a quarter through Dec. They'll be around $80.00 by months end.

.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 15, 2021)

g5000 said:


> I'll return to this topic from time to time to post the average price.
> 
> Here is where it stands as of today:
> 
> ...


As promised, here is the current average gas price for today:


----------



## g5000 (Dec 15, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Yeah, those are Jan futures, let's see where they are near the end of the month.
> 
> .


As I promised to return from time to time to post the current WTI crude price, here it is:














						CL.1 | Crude Oil WTI (NYM $/bbl) Front Month Overview | MarketWatch
					

CL.1 | A complete Crude Oil WTI (NYM $/bbl) Front Month futures overview by MarketWatch. View the futures and commodity market news, futures pricing and futures trading.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 15, 2021)

g5000 said:


> As I promised to return from time to time to post the current WTI crude price, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And current price is showing $71.65, your point? It ain't $66 like you said in the OP, and it will continue to rise because the fed isn't going to raise rates to strengthen the dollar for now.

.


----------



## skews13 (Dec 16, 2021)

Jets said:


> Before we celebrate, let’s see how far the price of a gallon drops first…



It's not because you are being gouged, and they know you will blame everybody, and everything, except the companies continuing to gouge you.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2022)

g5000 said:


> As I promised to return from time to time to post the current WTI crude price, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So where's the update for todays price of $86.44? Just ask'n.

.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> So where's the update for todays price of $86.44? Just ask'n.
> 
> .


The "oil patch kids" better enjoy it because the first time the Fed raises interest rates (April I believe) I look for oil prices to drop.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> The "oil patch kids" better enjoy it because the first time the Fed raises interest rates (April I believe) I look for oil prices to drop.




The price is currently $87.85, largely because of this:


			Satellite photos show aftermath of Abu Dhabi oil site attack
		


.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 19, 2022)

Because of Biden they went up in the first place. Demscum always manipulate information to make their sorry assed leader look good.


----------



## surada (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> In 2020 we imported 5 million bpd and exported 2.5 million bpd.  We usually import 8 million bpd and export 3.5 million bpd.
> 
> Imports haave NEVER been zero in the past 60 years.


Bump


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 6, 2022)

g5000 said:


> WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards *$66 *a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets.









This thread is aging well.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> In 2020 we imported 5 million bpd and exported 2.5 million bpd.  We usually import 8 million bpd and export 3.5 million bpd.
> 
> Imports haave NEVER been zero in the past 60 years.


*Net imports* have been zero.

Of course imports will never be zero, we trade oil back and forth across the border where it makes sense.

Best source of reliable data is from the EIA.  Here it is.  I have shared it with you before...




Weekly U.S. Net Imports of Crude Oil and Petroleum Products (Thousand Barrels per Day)








__





						Weekly U.S. Exports of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels per Day)
					





					www.eia.gov


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Bump


Net imports have been negative quite recently, shit for brains.


----------



## westwall (Feb 6, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> View attachment 597926
> 
> 
> This thread is aging well.





Yeah g5000 claims to an independent yet here he is shilling for xiden.  His lies didn't age well either.


----------



## surada (Feb 6, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Net imports have been negative quite recently, shit for brains.


They were down in 2020 because of covid. We still import between 7 and 9 million bpd.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 6, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be cheaper if we were still energy independent. Period.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They were down in 2020 because of covid. We still import between 7 and 9 million bpd.


Net imports were  negative in December 2019 before COVID, because of Trump's great policies to put Americans first and make our country energy independent again....









__





						Weekly U.S. Net Imports of Crude Oil and Petroleum Products (Thousand Barrels per Day)
					





					www.eia.gov
				




Quit repeating falsehoods.


----------



## surada (Feb 6, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Net imports were  negative in December 2019 before COVID, because of Trump's great policies to put Americans first and make our country energy independent again....
> 
> View attachment 597969
> 
> ...


Link is dead.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 6, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah g5000 claims to an independent yet here he is shilling for xiden.  His lies didn't age well either.


GiGi does the same as well as White6


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 6, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Net imports were  negative in December 2019 before COVID, because of Trump's great policies to put Americans first and make our country energy independent again....
> 
> View attachment 597969
> 
> ...


Make sure that moron Surada sees this


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Link is dead.


Worked for me you lying fuck.


----------



## surada (Feb 6, 2022)

Check the facts. 


Concerned American said:


> Make sure that moron Surada sees this


----------



## westwall (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Check the facts.





We do, somehow they elude you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 6, 2022)

All I know is that oil prices are up when they normally drop. That is not a good sign, with inflation still increasing.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 8, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> All I know is that oil prices are up when they normally drop. That is not a good sign, with inflation still increasing.


Perhaps you may have heard of the Ukraine crisis.  That is what is currently driving up oil prices.  

2/3 of Russia's income is from gas and oil.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Perhaps you may have heard of the Ukraine crisis.  That is what is currently driving up oil prices.
> 
> 2/3 of Russia's income is from gas and oil.


Wrong.  Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It would be cheaper if we were still energy independent. Period.



What do you mean still? When have we never imported any oil?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What do you mean still? When have we never imported any oil?


Probably up until the 1960s we exported oil.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Probably up until the 1960s we exported oil.



still do.  We do both because oil is sold in a global market and not all oil is created equally.


----------



## elektra (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What do you mean still? When have we never imported any oil?


It means we were drilling enough oil for our own needs.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 8, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Perhaps you may have heard of the Ukraine crisis.  That is what is currently driving up oil prices.
> 
> 2/3 of Russia's income is from gas and oil.


Oh, is that what it is?  $1.40/gallon in January 2021, and $2.60 per gallon just one year later.  Hmmmmm.







			https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/supply/weekly/pdf/figure7_8.pdf
		


Russia produces about 11% of world petroleum and other liquids supply.





__





						International - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					






					www.eia.gov


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Perhaps you may have heard of the Ukraine crisis.  That is what is currently driving up oil prices.
> 
> 2/3 of Russia's income is from gas and oil.



10% for the Big Guy!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

elektra said:


> It means we were drilling enough oil for our own needs.



Who is "we"?  The US does not drill, the US has no oil outside of the SOR.

ExxonMobil has oil, Chevron and ConocoPhillips and Marathon and more.  They have all have oil.  They all take that oil and sell it on the same marketplace as oil produced everywhere else


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> still do.  We do both because oil is sold in a global market and not all oil is created equally.


We were a net exporter of oil, nimrod.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Who is "we"?  The US does not drill, the US has no oil outside of the SOR.
> 
> ExxonMobil has oil, Chevron and ConocoPhillips and Marathon and more.  They have all have oil.  They all take that oil and sell it on the same marketplace as oil produced everywhere else


You're only proving that you're a brain damaged moron.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> We were a net exporter of oil, nimrod.



And?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You're only proving that you're a brain damaged moron.



Wait, you think that oil that is produced belong to the US?  Really?  And I am the brain damaged moron


----------



## elektra (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Who is "we"?  The US does not drill, the US has no oil outside of the SOR.
> 
> ExxonMobil has oil, Chevron and ConocoPhillips and Marathon and more.  They have all have oil.  They all take that oil and sell it on the same marketplace as oil produced everywhere else



Sure, but, when they can drill for all the oil they need, here in the USA, and we do not need to buy crude from foreign countries, then we are energy independent. 

Of course that goes for electricity as well, when we need to import electricity from canada and mexico as we do now, we are not energy independent.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong.  Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.


How? I keep asking and have yet to hear something coherent.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said: > Wrong.  Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.        



antontoo said:


> How? I keep asking and have yet to hear something coherent.


With a stroke of his pen.









						Biden suspends oil and gas leasing in slew of executive actions on climate change
					

Biden's orders will halt oil and natural gas leases on public lands and waters in an effort to curb planet-warming carbon emissions.




					www.cnbc.com
				




And you have probably heard about Keystone XL.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 8, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> bripat9643 said: > Wrong.  Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.
> 
> 
> With a stroke of his pen.
> ...



How much oil did those leases produce in 2021? How much oil was Keystone XL transporting?

The answer is *ZERO. *In fact there would not be a single drop of oil that would be available in the market from these exploration and pipeline projects for years and years.

So again, when you say Biden caused a raise in oil prices wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> bripat9643 said: > Wrong.  Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.
> 
> 
> With a stroke of his pen.
> ...



And yet...









						Despite a Pledge to Ban It, Oil and Gas Permitting Is Up Under Biden
					

Legal and political realities seem to have tempered the administration’s ambitions for ending fossil fuel extraction on federal lands.




					www.audubon.org
				




Despite a Pledge to Ban It, Oil and Gas Permitting Is Up Under Biden

And...(yellow dot is the first full month of the Biden admin...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And?


Under Biden we are a net importer, and the price of oil has shot up to over $90/bbl/


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What do you mean still? When have we never imported any oil?


Since you have a problem with reality and what "net exporter" means, let me put in terms that your little mind will understand.  If you have an apple tree and produce 20 bushels of apples for sale but your wife buys three apples for your use, you are a "net producer" and apple independent.  Get it moron.  Don't you ever get tired of exhibiting your ignorance.  Don't answer--its rhetorical, we all know the answer.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A typical argument of a Biden apologist.  Are the permits on leases that have potential reserves?  Awaadring permits on dry holes doesn't help things a bit.  Obama tried the same trick.,


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Audubon.org?  Are you fucking real.  A bird non profit is where you get your energy info?  Run along.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Since you have a problem with reality and what "net exporter" means, let me put in terms that your little mind will understand.  If you have an apple tree and produce 20 bushels of apples for sale but your wife buys three apples for your use, you are a "net producer" and apple independent.  Get it moron.  Don't you ever get tired of exhibiting your ignorance.  Don't answer--its rhetorical, we all know the answer.



Dude we do not own the apples. The apples belong to the company that picks them, just like the oil belongs to the company that gets it out of ground.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Audubon.org?  Are you fucking real.  A bird non profit is where you get your energy info?  Run along.



Yes, Audubon.org and they are mad at Biden for giving away more leases than even Trump did


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> A typical argument of a Biden apologist. Are the permits on leases that have potential reserves? Awaadring permits on dry holes doesn't help things a bit. Obama tried the same trick.,



Since oil production in the US is up 20% since Feb 2021 you tell me


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Dude we do not own the apples. The apples belong to the company that picks them, just like the oil belongs to the company that gets it out of ground.


No one is fooled by your verbal games, douchebag.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am the brain damaged moron


Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Wait, you think that oil that is produced belong to the US?  Really?  And I am the brain damaged moron


No, I don't think that, you fucking moron.

What are you trying to prove, that you're stupid?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 8, 2022)

elektra said:


> Sure, but, when they can drill for all the oil they need, here in the USA, and we do not need to buy crude from foreign countries, then we are energy independent.
> 
> Of course that goes for electricity as well, when we need to import electricity from canada and mexico as we do now, we are not energy independent.


Doesn't do any good to present facts to this moron.  He's an obtuse troll.


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

If





bripat9643 said:


> Wrong.  Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.


If they are successful in negotiations with Iran over a new nuclear agreement, the ppb may drop. Trump's trade wars, sanctions and tariffs have been such a flop.


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

The





Concerned American said:


> Doesn't do any good to present facts to this moron.  He's an obtuse troll.


 The US has the highest lift costs in the world, that's why OPEC is always a little cheaper.


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

elektra said:


> It means we were drilling enough oil for our own needs.


Nope. We use about 20 million bpd and produce about 10 million bpd.


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. We use about 20 million bpd and produce about 10 million bpd.


You are pretty dumb, that is your definition of energy independence.


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

elektra said:


> You are pretty dumb, that is your definition of energy independence.


We import between 7 and 9 million bpd.


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2022)

surada said:


> We import between 7 and 9 million bpd.


So what, nobody disputed that, asked about that nor was commenting on that. 

Try and keep up, maybe try reading real slow.


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

elektra said:


> So what, nobody disputed that, asked about that nor was commenting on that.
> 
> Try and keep up, maybe try reading real slow.


We have never been energy independent.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 9, 2022)

surada said:


> We have never been energy independent.


That's obvious horseshit.


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2022)

surada said:


> We have never been energy independent.


Except of course when under Trump we became an energy exporter.

And of course, you are right if you state, Democrats will never allow the USA to be energy independent.


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> That's obvious horseshit.


Never. It's another Trump lie. Why do you think we buy oil from Mexico, Venezuela, Russia and Canada?


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

elektra said:


> Except of course when under Trump we became an energy exporter.
> 
> And of course, you are right if you state, Democrats will never allow the USA to be energy independent.


Lol. You're a fool.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 9, 2022)

antontoo said:


> How much oil did those leases produce in 2021? How much oil was Keystone XL transporting?
> 
> The answer is *ZERO. *In fact there would not be a single drop of oil that would be available in the market from these exploration and pipeline projects for years and years.
> 
> So again, when you say Biden caused a raise in oil prices wtf are you talking about?


Jim H - VA USA

Whats-a-matter buddy? You stick your thumb down, but can't find big boy words to try to maintain your bullshit?


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2022)

surada said:


> Lol. You're a fool.


Democrats will never allow the USA to be energy independent


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

elektra said:


> Democrats will never allow the USA to be energy independent


.   We export 3-5 million bpd, stupid.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 9, 2022)

antontoo said:


> Jim H - VA USA
> 
> Whats-a-matter buddy? You stick your thumb down, but can't find big boy words to try to maintain your bullshit?


I gave you a thumbs down and did not comment because your errors should be obvious to anyone with half a brain.

I don't normally waste my time replying to such simple comments.

Since you may not have one, I will reply to your questions with half my brain tied behind my back...

>How much oil did those leases produce in 2021? How much oil was Keystone XL transporting?

The context of what we were "discussing" was this statement by bripat9643, which I fully support...

>Biden is driving up oil prices.  It's deliberate policy.

I thought your question was dumb.  It doesn't matter how much oil was being transported by those means.  The Keystone XL Pipeline was not finished yet.  It was obviously not transporting any oil yet.  Similarly for the leases.  Once a lease is approved, it takes some time to put the infrastructure in place to actually produce oil.

It's too bad that you did not notice how logically flawed your question was, and you even tried to call me out for it, instead of pondering for a moment why I gave you a thumbs down, and figuring it out for yourself.

Trump obviously had very pro-fossil fuel/American energy production policies, and bripat9643 was correct in stating that Biden is deliberately driving up oil prices.  If you drive up the price of a commodity, its use naturally decreases. 

Well if you drive up the price of oil, what happens?  Other sources of energy are used more.  This include electric propulsion for vehicles, and guess who benefits? 

China.





__





						china buys up lithium at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




There ya go, buddy.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 9, 2022)

This thread didn't age well, did it? LoL. I guess Biden releasing 50 million barrels from the Strategic Oil Reserves didn't work out, eh?  What a dipshit.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Feb 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> This thread didn't age well, did it? LoL. I guess Biden releasing 50 million barrels from the Strategic Oil Reserves didn't work out, eh?  What a dipshit.


You raise a very important point.

The Strategic Petroleum Reserve is intended to be used in time of crisis, when oil supply is insufficient for national needs.

Drawing it down to reduce the increase in gasoline prices at the pump is a political action which actually harms national security.  It's one more terrible decision by the Biden Admin.

Granted, Trump drew it down 9% in four years, but Biden has drawn it down >6% in one year.  If Biden had a "drill baby, drill" policy, it would be okay, but he doesn't.




Source:




__





						U.S. Ending Stocks of Crude Oil in SPR (Thousand Barrels)
					





					www.eia.gov


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 9, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> You raise a very important point.
> 
> The Strategic Petroleum Reserve is intended to be used in time of crisis, when oil supply is insufficient for national needs.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that Clinton was the first I ever heard of taking a large chuck of it--seems like it was done to cover a political move as well.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 9, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> You raise a very important point.
> 
> The Strategic Petroleum Reserve is intended to be used in time of crisis, when oil supply is insufficient for national needs.
> 
> ...


True, but Trump did it during a time when we were in a strong energy position. Biden did it to score political points while we are in a very weak energy position. As most of us knew, it would result in a brief drop in oil prices. We are being led by a complete idiot.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> True, but Trump did it during a time when we were in a strong energy position. Biden did it to score political points while we are in a very weak energy position. As most of us knew, it would result in a brief drop in oil prices. We are being led by a complete idiot.


I agree that there is a complete idiot in the WH.  LED, not so much.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 10, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> I gave you a thumbs down and did not comment because your errors should be obvious to anyone with half a brain.
> 
> I don't normally waste my time replying to such simple comments.
> 
> ...


Dumbass, how the hell does a pipe that doesn't transfer a single drop of oil untill 2024 can possibly reduce oil prices in 2021??

How the hell does a lease exploration lower the price years before it results in any oil on the market?

*It doesn't* dummy. We are not talking about some potential down-the-line effects, we are talking about oil price effects in specific timeframe of 2021-now.

And then you accuse of someone not having a brain while you can't even figure out these basic cause and effects? Unbelievable.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 10, 2022)

g5000 said:


> *WTI crude futures erased early gains to fall towards $66 a barrel on Friday, after rising as much as 2% to above $68 tracking a sentiment of risk-off that took hold in markets. Early, a more bullish oil market was sustained by OPEC+ remarks, saying that are ready to quickly adjust output plans if demand suffered from measures to contain the Omicron variant. In the previous session, OPEC+ surprised markets when it stuck to plans to add 400,000 bpd supply in January, seen by analysts as a move meant to appease Washington. US deputy energy secretary David Turk previously said President Biden’s administration could adjust the timing of its planned release of strategic crude oil stockpiles if global energy prices drop substantially. Meanwhile, the producers have since calmed markets, saying they would meet again before their next scheduled meeting on Jan. 4, if needed, to review supply additions in light of virus-related developments. WTI crude is on track for its sixth weekly decline.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread aged as well as a crack whore I see.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

antontoo said:


> Dumbass, how the hell does a pipe that doesn't transfer a single drop of oil untill 2024 can possibly reduce oil prices in 2021??
> 
> How the hell does a lease exploration lower the price years before it results in any oil on the market?
> 
> ...


How, it demonstrates to the market that the policies of the largest consumer will hinder growth and tighten the market.

The market does react to policy.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Feb 10, 2022)

I still have yet to come across ANY DementiacRat that can explain WHY prices skyrocket when a Dem is in the White House.

HOW is it, that under Trump, food prices, gas prices, and even taxes were the lowest since the 1980's/90's.......but Obozo almost starved, suffocated, and destroyed an entire nation with jacked up prices that were so high, homelessness was at an all time high because nobody could afford anything?

And the very MONTH after Brainless Babbling Biden was in office, THE SAME THING STARTED UP AGAIN, just like under Obozo??!!!!


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> How, it demonstrates to the market that the policies of the largest consumer will hinder growth and tighten the market.
> 
> The market does react to policy.


Cool story but that's not how oil futures trading works.

It's mostly short term contracts where bottom line rules.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 10, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I still have yet to come across ANY DementiacRat that can explain WHY prices skyrocket when a Dem is in the White House.
> 
> HOW is it, that under Trump, food prices, gas prices, and even taxes were the lowest since the 1980's/90's.......but Obozo almost starved, suffocated, and destroyed an entire nation with jacked up prices that were so high, homelessness was at an all time high because nobody could afford anything?



The simple explanation is that you have no fucking clue what you are talking about.

You see what you believe, not the other way around.

We've had big drop in inflation during Clinton years. Under Bush was higher than under Obama, and Obama's about same as under Trump  (Before recessions at the end of both Republican presidencies)

Post shut-down supply chain disruptions and resulting inflation was well predicted, and no, none of that analysis hinged on D or R being in n the WH


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Except of course when under Trump we became an energy exporter.
> 
> And of course, you are right if you state, Democrats will never allow the USA to be energy independent.



Being an energy exporter does not make one energy independent.  The two are not even close to being the same thing


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

antontoo said:


> Cool story but that's not how oil futures trading works.
> 
> It's mostly short term contracts where bottom line rules.


Actually, it is a big part of if the price goes up or down.

The bottom line is where the prices will go tomorrow and why.

Simply stating short term/bottom line explains nothing.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Being an energy exporter does not make one energy independent.  The two are not even close to being the same thing


Sure, but in our case, having every drop of oil we needed, and on top of that being able to export oil, certainly made us energy independent.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Sure, but in our case, having every drop of oil we needed, and on top of that being able to export oil, certainly made us energy independent.



You go wrong in two areas.

First "we" do not have any oil, the oil that is taken out of the ground in our country does not belong to us or to the US, it belongs to the multinational companies that extract it and it is sold on the same market place as all other oil.

2nd, not all oil is the same, we will always have to import oil as the oil we produce here is good for somethings, but not so good for other things.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You go wrong in two areas.
> 
> First "we" do not have any oil, the oil that is taken out of the ground in our country does not belong to us or to the US, it belongs to the multinational companies that extract it and it is sold on the same market place as all other oil.
> 
> 2nd, not all oil is the same, we will always have to import oil as the oil we produce here is good for somethings, but not so good for other things.


We have oil in the ground that does belong to us, it us only through rules laws regulations policy that any corporation is allowed to take that oil. Further, most people are invested in the markets so it is more than reasonable to say, we have oil.

And, no we won't have to always import. Only if we have the same tired old politicians. We can produce all we need here if politicians get out of our way.


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> We have oil in the ground that does belong to us, it us only through rules laws regulations policy that any corporation is allowed to take that oil. Further, most people are invested in the markets so it is more than reasonable to say, we have oil.
> 
> And, no we won't have to always import. Only if we have the same tired old politicians. We can produce all we need here if politicians get out of our way.


The oil business in the US is not nationalized. We don't own any oil.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> And, no we won't have to always import. Only if we have the same tired old politicians. We can produce all we need here if politicians get out of our way.



Do yourself a favor and do some reading on the different classifications of crude oil and their uses.  Not all oil is the same and not all of it is good for the same thing


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do yourself a favor and do some reading on the different classifications of crude oil and their uses.  Not all oil is the same and not all of it is good for the same thing


Too many Americans think that its citizens own the oil in the ground. They don't. It's owned by private landowners... And they don't realize that we have always imported oil... Just not as much since the Obama years.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Actually, it is a big part of if the price goes up or down.
> 
> The bottom line is where the prices will go tomorrow and why.
> 
> Simply stating short term/bottom line explains nothing.


Tommorow? Of course, but not 4-5 years out in oil futures trading. It is dominated by short term contracts.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Being an energy exporter does not make one energy independent.  The two are not even close to being the same thing


Only to morons like you.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Too many Americans think that its citizens own the oil in the ground. They don't. It's owned by private landowners... And they don't realize that we have always imported oil... Just not as much since the Obama years.


Yeah, and you think that importing from across the oceans comes free.  Transport costs moron.  Domestically produced energy costs less therefore lower energy costs.  SMH.


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Op





Concerned American said:


> Yeah, and you think that importing from across the oceans comes free.  Transport costs moron.  Domestically produced energy costs less therefore lower energy costs.  SMH.


OPEC oil is always a dollar cheaper and of course their lift costs are half as much as ours.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Op
> OPEC oil is always a dollar cheaper and of course their lift costs are half as much as ours.


Blah, blah, blah--Obama gas prices $3.54, Trump prices $2.09, Vegetable gas prices $3.45.  Follow the money and quit trying to dream up excuses.  It ain't rocket science.


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Blah, blah, blah--Obama gas prices $3.54, Trump prices $2.09, Vegetable gas prices $3.45.  Follow the money and quit trying to dream up excuses.  It ain't rocket science.


US production doubled under Obama.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> The oil business in the US is not nationalized. We don't own any oil.


I own it,


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> I own it,


Really. Where? You have oil leases on your property?


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do yourself a favor and do some reading on the different classifications of crude oil and their uses.  Not all oil is the same and not all of it is good for the same thing


You made the comment, you should know off the top of your head. Without links, without a google search, back-up your mouth with a fact. Tell us which product from which oil you think you are talking about.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

antontoo said:


> Tommorow? Of course, but not 4-5 years out in oil futures trading. It is dominated by short term contracts.


Short term? Don't you mean, "spot trading". 

Dominated by? Nah, the market for oil is not dominated by spot trading. But then again, it could be one day, and not the other.

I don't see how you are explaing that volatility introduced to the market by politicians short sighted policies is not a factor in spot trading.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> US production doubled under Obama.


As has been pointed out many times, Obama did nothing to increase oil production.  He tried to cripple it, and so has Biden.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> US production doubled under Obama.



It went up 68% during the Obama Admin.

It went up 44%/11% under Trump pre/post COVID.   I will let people pick which they want to use

It has gone up 15% under Biden.  

So, 9% year during the Obama Admin, 11%/3% per year under the Trump admin and so far 15% per year under the Biden Admin.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> As has been pointed out many times, Obama did nothing to increase oil production.  He tried to cripple it, and so has Biden.



And they sucked at the whole crippling thing because the oil companies are too strong to be crippled


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> I own it,



A very, tiny little piece.  If you owned more you would be happy about the 90 dollars a barrel price.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> US production doubled under Obama.


And he had some of the highest fuel prices ever--fancy that.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> US oil production doubles during the Obama years because the ppb was high. I know you don't get it.. I have explained it to you a dozen times.


Prices doubled because of Obama attacking oil, coal, and other energy productions.  We were UNDER TRUMP energy independent  but that is no more.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It went up 68% during the Obama Admin.
> 
> It went up 44%/11% under Trump pre/post COVID.   I will let people pick which they want to use
> 
> ...


My price for gas and fuel oil has doubled under Biden. 100% increase.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> A very, tiny little piece.  If you owned more you would be happy about the 90 dollars a barrel price.


If I owned more of many things I would be happy


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> My price for gas and fuel oil has doubled under Biden. 100% increase.



And yet US production is up 15%.   Do you think there might have been an increase in demand?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> My price for gas and fuel oil has doubled under Biden. 100% increase.



Do you think this has anything to do with why prices were so low in 2020?


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And yet US production is up 15%.   Do you think there might have been an increase in demand?


No, not that accounts for such a dramatic increase.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do you think this has anything to do with why prices were so low in 2020?
> 
> View attachment 599675


Yes, Biden and the democrats are bad for the country

And mitch McConnell


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Yes, Biden and the democrats are bad for the country
> 
> And mitch McConnell



Psssstttt....hate to be the one to break it to you, that happened under Trump not Biden.   

Maybe you could find a 5th grader to explain the graph to you


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Psssstttt....hate to be the one to break it to you, that happened under Trump not Biden.
> 
> Maybe you could find a 5th grader to explain the graph to you


Prices under total Democrat control have doubled. A 100% increase of the price of gasoline, and fuel oil.

This has happened after Trump left offices.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Prices under total Democrat control have doubled. A 100% increase of the price of gasoline, and fuel oil.
> 
> This has happened after Trump left offices.



Yes, and the prices were so low that they could double due to the massive decrease in use in 2020, such a uge decrease than Trump himself threatened Saudi Ariba and Russia into cutting oil production because the prices were too low


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, and the prices were so low that they could double due to the massive decrease in use in 2020, such a uge decrease than Trump himself threatened Saudi Ariba and Russia into cutting oil production because the prices were too low


Trump didn't threaten Arabia.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Do you think this has anything to do with why prices were so low in 2020?
> 
> View attachment 599675


You know what is funny about you super magnified colored drawing. It distorts what a tiny drop of consumption looks like. You think you are clever because you find a exaggerated purple drawing. 

It was a tiny drop in consumption, tiny. I can magnify anything and make it look big.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, and the prices were so low that they could double due to the massive decrease in use in 2020, such a uge decrease than Trump himself threatened Saudi Ariba and Russia into cutting oil production because the prices were too low


Says the moron that doesn't go anywhere and loves staying in his attic.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> You know what is funny about you super magnified colored drawing. It distorts what a tiny drop of consumption looks like. You think you are clever because you find a exaggerated purple drawing.
> 
> It was a tiny drop in consumption, tiny. I can magnify anything and make it look big.


GiGi is good at spouting shit without sources and when he does provide a source it is either ambiguous or it comes from "Friends of the Birds"


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump didn't threaten Arabia.



Yes he did, he threatened to cut off military aid


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, and the prices were so low that they could double due to the *massive* *decrease* in use in 2020, such a uge decrease than Trump himself threatened Saudi Ariba and Russia into cutting oil production because the prices were too low


Your purple drawing shows that drop is 5%.

That is not massive.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> You know what is funny about you super magnified colored drawing. It distorts what a tiny drop of consumption looks like. You think you are clever because you find a exaggerated purple drawing.
> 
> It was a tiny drop in consumption, tiny. I can magnify anything and make it look big.



A 12% drop in consumption over the course of a few months is not a tiny drop.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Your purple drawing shows that drop is 5%.
> 
> That is not massive.



you really suck at this math thing.   The drop is 11.7% in just a few months.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Says the moron that doesn't go anywhere and loves staying in his attic.



Good bet day in, day out I go far more places than you.  Just because I get to work from home does not mean I never leave it.  

When I get back from our anniversary trip next month I will post some pictures of the beach for you.


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he did, he threatened to cut off military aid


Saudi buys all military stuff and can always buy elsewhere.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Saudi buys all military stuff and can always buy elsewhere.



and?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

So....has consumption gone back up? 









						U.S. Crude Production Holds at 2021 Peak as Demand Spikes - Natural Gas Intelligence
					

U.S. oil output last week held strong by pandemic standards, but demand for petroleum products surged during the period and inventories declined, the U.S.




					www.naturalgasintel.com
				




_Total U.S. petroleum consumption over the last four-week period averaged 21.3 million b/d, up 13% from the same period last year. Gasoline demand averaged 9.1 million b/d, ahead 15%, while distillate fuel consumption averaged 4.3 million b/d, up 11%. Jet fuel demand climbed 27% to 1.5 million b/d._


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> you really suck at this math thing.   The drop is 11.7% in just a few months.


Sorry, I just looked at your magnified purple drawing and it is 5%. That is what I see. A tiny drop.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Good bet day in, day out I go far more places than you.  Just because I get to work from home does not mean I never leave it.
> 
> When I get back from our anniversary trip next month I will post some pictures of the beach for you.


When we get back home in May, maybe I'll bother to look at them.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Sorry, I just looked at your magnified purple drawing and it is 5%. That is what I see. A tiny drop.



Like I said, you suck at this math thing.  

Let me help you out....

Peak was 19,475.375, which dropped to 17,177.648.

19,475.375-17,177.648=2,2297.727  

2,2297.727/19,475.375=11.8% change.

A drop of just about 12% in a just a few months is a huge drop.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> When we get back home in May, maybe I'll bother to look at them.



Which home, don't you claim to have like 7 of them?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Which home, don't you claim to have like 7 of them?


Nunya.


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and?


Trump sucked up to the sag ceaselessly.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Like I said, you suck at this math thing.
> 
> Let me help you out....
> 
> ...


Okay, it was a huge drop, which means supply increased while demand dropped yet the price dramatically rose as soon as Biden and the Democrats took full control of the economy. In less than 6 months the price of gas and fuel oil doubled. 

The price doubled while we were swimming in oil according to you.

Yep, Democrats are that bad to the American people.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump sucked up to the sag ceaselessly.


That wasn't Trump, moron.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Okay, it was a huge drop, which means supply increased while demand dropped yet the price dramatically



Actually the prices fell, do you not recall the claims of the oil price going negative?   That is why production was cut both in the US and by OPEC and Russia thanks to Trump getting them to do so.   In the US alone oil production was slashed 26% between Feb and Aug of 2020.  

And now demand has come back far faster than production, and the results are the very high prices we are seeing.  It is not just in the US, it is worldwide.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> That wasn't Trump, moron.
> View attachment 599719


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

I ha





Concerned American said:


> That wasn't Trump, moron.
> View attachment 599719


I'vee known king Salman for decades. He liked Obama.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Actually the prices fell, do you not recall the claims of the oil price going negative?   That is why production was cut both in the US and by OPEC and Russia thanks to Trump getting them to do so.   In the US alone oil production was slashed 26% between Feb and Aug of 2020.
> 
> And now demand has come back far faster than production, and the results are the very high prices we are seeing.  It is not just in the US, it is worldwide.


It is amazing how killing pipelines, ending oil leases, has such a dramatic effect.

It is a fact that the democrats are at war with oil, pushing green energy, driving up the cost of oil.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> It is amazing how killing pipelines, ending oil leases, has such a dramatic effect.



Except for the fact that since Biden took office US oil production is up 15% in a year.    He really sucks at killing the oil industry!


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Actually the prices fell, do you not recall the claims of the oil price going negative?   That is why production was cut both in the US and by OPEC and Russia thanks to Trump getting them to do so.   In the US alone oil production was slashed 26% between Feb and Aug of 2020.
> 
> And now demand has come back far faster than production, and the results are the very high prices we are seeing.  It is not just in the US, it is worldwide.


Linkie, liar.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

surada said:


> I ha
> I'vee known king Salman for decades. He liked Obama.


Of course he did.  And your ass sucks wind from the south too.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Linkie, liar.











						U.S. Crude Oil Production - Historical Chart
					

Interactive historical chart showing the monthly level of U.S. crude oil production back to 1983 from the US Energy Information Adminstration (EIA).  Values shown are in thousands of barrels produced per day.




					www.macrotrends.net
				

















						Oil prices went negative a year ago: Here's what traders have learned since
					

It’s been a year since the U.S. benchmark West Texas Intermediate crude futures settled at a negative price for the first time, and while prices have...




					www.marketwatch.com
				













						Trump calls on Russia and Saudi Arabia to cut oil production
					

Data released by the federal Energy Information Administration this week showed gasoline demand in the U.S. plummeting and oil inventories surging.




					www.politico.com
				




Trump's own tweet....“Just spoke to my friend MBS (Crown Prince) of Saudi Arabia, who spoke with President Putin of Russia, & I expect & hope that they will be cutting back approximately 10 Million Barrels, and maybe substantially more which, if it happens, will be GREAT for the oil & gas industry!


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> U.S. Crude Oil Production - Historical Chart
> 
> 
> Interactive historical chart showing the monthly level of U.S. crude oil production back to 1983 from the US Energy Information Adminstration (EIA).  Values shown are in thousands of barrels produced per day.
> ...


Go back to the birds moron.  Politico?  LOL, worse yet is get something current  Market Watch from  Last Updated: April 19, 2021 at 5:19 p.m. ET


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Go back to the birds moron.  Politico?  LOL, worse yet is get something current  Market Watch from  Last Updated: April 19, 2021 at 5:19 p.m. ET



I copied Trump's own tweets, his own words.

Yes, the   Market Watch article was talking about the prices going negative.  

Since you did not clarify what part you thought was a lie I backed it all up.  

So of course you have to be dishonest and ignore what I posted.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, the Market Watch article was talking about the prices going negative.


Last Updated: April 19, 2021 at 5:19 p.m. ET   A year ago.  and after prices increased by 50%  Just STFU, you're a moron and you just remove any possible doubt when you post this shit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Last Updated: April 19, 2021 at 5:19 p.m. ET A year ago. and after prices increased by 50%



Yes I know you dumb fuck.  You called me a liar when I said prices went negative, so I showed you it was true.  Why is this so complicated for you?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes I know you dumb fuck.  You called me a liar when I said prices went negative, so I showed you it was true.  Why is this so complicated for you?


You stupid fuck--you quoted a story from April of 2021 about negative prices a year prior to that and you figure that is relevant to price increases that were a result of EOs that were signed four months before the story.  There is absolutely no logic or relevance.  The vegetable's policies are responsible for the record increases and your a fucking idiot for not being able to grasp it.  Whoever you work for is getting fucked.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You stupid fuck--you quoted a story from April of 2021 about negative prices a year prior to that and you figure that is relevant to price increases that were a result of EOs that were signed four months before the story.



I said the prices went into the negatives in 2020, you called me a liar.  So then I proved that they did and you are still ranting and raving like a mad man.  

Is this really all you have?


----------



## surada (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Of course he did.  And your ass sucks wind from the south too.


I have known him since the1950s. Better as an adult. He's a fine man.. authentic.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Except for the fact that since Biden took office US oil production is up 15% in a year.    He really sucks at killing the oil industry!


You seem lost. I never mentioned the democrats killing the oil industry?

We were speaking price and you brought up consumption. 

Now you want to discuss if the Democrats want to kill the oil industry?

Prices of what consumers pay for gasiline have doubled, food prices have soared and will go much higher when food yields are down because of the Democrats oil policy.

California is in high gear to destroy the oil industry. We must pray that profits destroy the democrats battle against oil. 

Should we continue with cap and trade, 15% tax on oil.

How about the pressure on banks to not finance oil. 

Or we can bring up california banning cars.

How about the movement to end California's oil production?

All this and more. 

There is no place in modern America for democrats. There is no place in the world for Democrat policies.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> We were speaking price and you brought up consumption.



Yes, price and consumption go hand in hand.


elektra said:


> You seem lost. I never mentioned the democrats killing the oil industry?




You said this.,..."It is a fact that the democrats are at war with oil,"....seems that war and killing go together, but you are correct, you did not use that word.


----------



## elektra (Feb 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, price and consumption go hand in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> You said this.,..."It is a fact that the democrats are at war with oil,"....seems that war and killing go together, but you are correct, you did not use that word.


Yet, in fact democrats are trying to shut down the oil industry.

That is another fact


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> Yet, in fact democrats are trying to shut down the oil industry.
> 
> That is another fact



and they are doing a shitty job of it.  Can they not do anything right?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

elektra said:


> You seem lost. I never mentioned the democrats killing the oil industry?
> 
> We were speaking price and you brought up consumption.
> 
> ...


Increases in fertilizer costs are also on the increase.  Food prices are just beginning to rise.  Produce is going to be out of reach except for those who grow their own.


----------



## elektra (Feb 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and they are doing a shitty job of it.  Can they not do anything right?


Shitty, they doubled the price of gas and food?

Democrats are very effective at hurting people


----------



## surada (Feb 11, 2022)

Sa





Concerned American said:


> Increases in fertilizer costs are also on the increase.  Food prices are just beginning to rise.  Produce is going to be out of reach except for those who grow their own.


Saudi Aramco produces huge amounts of fertilizer from the refinery process which they sell in southeast Asia.


----------



## Rogue AI (Feb 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and they are doing a shitty job of it.  Can they not do anything right?


The results of Democrats being fuck ups does not negate their evil intentions.


----------



## surada (Feb 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Yes.. US producers are wildly vulnerable to those price swings.. They always go overboard ..
> [/QUOTe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elektra (Feb 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Sa
> Saudi Aramco produces huge amounts of fertilizer from the refinery process which they sell in southeast Asia.


There is a huge fertilizer shortage despite what is produced. 

We can not live without oil.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 11, 2022)

elektra said:


> Shitty, they doubled the price of gas and food?



and doubling the price of gas just helps the oil industry, makes them richer. SO yeah he has done a shitty job of destroying oil



elektra said:


> Democrats are very effective at hurting people



It is a trait they share with their twins we call the Repubs


----------



## surada (Feb 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and doubling the price of gas just helps the oil industry, makes them richer. SO yeah he has done a shitty job of destroying oil
> 
> 
> 
> It is a trait they share with their twins we call the Repubs


Profit margins for US oil companies have remained at 7 percent for decades. The key is volume.


----------



## elektra (Feb 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It is a trait they share with their twins we call the Repubs


That is why we voted for trump, we never said it was only a Democrat swamp.

Either way, the democrats energy policy makes democrats richer and have hurt Americans. Democrats make us poor.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 11, 2022)

elektra said:


> That is why we voted for trump, we never said it was only a Democrat swamp.



So, you voted for the guy that has been helping to fund the swamp for most of his life and who hired pretty much nothing but swamp critters to fill his cabinet.   Well done!   That worked out great!      



elektra said:


> Either way, the democrats energy policy makes democrats richer and have hurt Americans. Democrats make us poor.



Unless you think the Dems own the oil companies, they are making more than just Dems richer.   We should be getting the oil companies financial reports for 2021 soon, I am betting on record setting profits like many companies in the US that were forced to raise their prices...


----------



## elektra (Feb 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you voted for the guy that has been helping to fund the swamp for most of his life and who hired pretty much nothing but swamp critters to fill his cabinet.   Well done!   That worked out great!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you think the Dems own the oil companies, they are making more than just Dems richer.   We should be getting the oil companies financial reports for 2021 soon, I am betting on record setting profits like many companies in the US that were forced to raise their prices...


Yep, Democrats dictate or demand that businessman bribe them through campaign contributions.

That is why businessman make better politicians. They know the corruption that is democrats.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 11, 2022)

elektra said:


> Yep, Democrats dictate or demand that businessman bribe them through campaign contributions.
> 
> That is why businessman make better politicians. They know the corruption that is democrats.



Yep, only the Dems do that.  The Repubs are pure as the newly blown snow in the forest 

       

Damn I just love you partisan drones, you are so much fun!


----------

